# Pens Pens Pens



## kc104

I have been collecting (and using) luxury pens for around 5 years now. My current collection includes

1. MB 146

2. Waterman Expert

3. Cross fountain pens x 3

4. Cross roller ball and ballpoint

5. Parker sonnet ballpoint

6. Calligraphy set

I also have a lovely 13 pen leather case to keep them all in.

As for my writing, ironically I am mildly dyslexic and one part that is effected is how neat ones writing is. When I write it looks like a 15 year old boy who does not care for education. I am thinking about taking lessons as would love to write beautifully.

As someone who appricated the complexity and workmanship of watches, it has crossed over to pens (well other way round actually as I have been collecting pens longer than watches) Something like the MB 146 with its piston mechanism is a true wonder.

Anyone else into pens at all ?


----------



## kc104

On my wish list for the future is

1. MB 149

2. Waterman Edison

3. Conway stuart fountain pen

But each of these are over 500 pounds. Might have to go towards an Oris diver or for my big purchase at some point, being a rolex or breitling.


----------



## kevkojak

I quite like fancy pens, but I'd probably end up leaving it somewhere!

The local cash converters had two Mont Blanc fountain pens in, one in blue with an 18ct nib and one in black, 18ct & platinum.

Missed out there, Â£70 a piece!! Should have had a pop at one really, but I can't write with a fountain pen - just end up looking like I've smeared ink everywhere in a dirty-protest!

A friend of mine collects cheapish stuff - vintage parkers and cross etc, he bores me to death with them while I bore him to death about watches!

I asked him where to look for a nice one and he sent me to a website called pen island, all one word.

Ever tried typing that into a search engine?

*penisland*. <_<


----------



## jasonm

I used to use a fountain pen at school, a Parker 25 ... Happy messy days......

We used to have fun stamping on the cartridges in the playground.... :smartass:


----------



## tall_tim

jasonm said:


> I used to use a fountain pen at school, a Parker 25 ... Happy messy days......
> 
> We used to have fun stamping on the cartridges in the playground.... :smartass:


I still use a Parker fountain pen (vector I think) at work for signing off permits.

At school we used to flick the cartridge at other kids, we were always covered in blue blotches.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

tall_tim said:


> At school we used to flick the cartridge at other kids, we were always covered in blue blotches.


In class, we would wait until a master had walked past, then furiously flick our pens down the back of his gown! God knows what their wives used to think when they washed them....everything must have come out blue! :lol: I still use a Parker fountain pen today, and calligraphy is another one of my interests.


----------



## GaryH

I'm very keen on pens too; especially fountain pens. Over the years I've had a couple of Montblancs - one was less than half price posted from Harrods another reduced by over half from Websters pen shop (online). I particularly like Yard-o-Led pens and pencils (handmade in Birminham) which you can sometimes find reduced at sale times. A few years ago I bought a Montegrappa with 75% off from Fenwicks. No I don't like to pay full price! Most of my pens have been sold (due to me being on the skids) but I still like to look. I currently use a nice Cross Apogee titian red fountain pen that my wife won from a newspaper's letters page. The Fountain Pen Hospital in the US will send you a very nice catalogue if requested from their website.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## kc104

Gary, buddy, next time you see a sale like that, give me a shout. If there is only one thing available, then you go to look after your own needs, but if its a sale with multiple items, give me a shout. Best I have ever done is about 60% off.


----------



## minkle

I like looking at them, i have an engraved Cross that i was given, so nothing special. Im more interested in the design of them rather than the tech in them, that the reason i got a Lamy late last year and have had a space pen for a while.

I love all stationery :nerd: but just dont write enough anymore..


----------



## Chromejob

Have had Parkers and others, including those old plastic cartridge fountain pens in the 1970s, have been mildly obsessed with Cross pens, since I found that they will repair or replace one free, no matter how old (that was my experience), if it fails. I have a couple of Century classics with initials, a couple with the USCG shield on them, and several Morph Digital Duowriters (have a PDA tip concealed on the back tip). They've gone a bit pedestrian, but from time to time have a truly inspired design.

My most prized pen is a replica of Gary Seven's alien tech pen. This one's maker incorporated a method to switch out a dummy tip with a working pen tip.




























Robert Lansing's watch in this episode isn't very distinct, but it would be neat to have a 1968 watch to go with the pen.... (Well, I'll be darned, in the first screen cap on this page (new Blu-Ray captures), looks like he's wearing some kind of GMT Explorer watch. Any ideas on what it really is?)

The One That Got Away (discarded it without realizing its later value): a German plastic pen, white with black "hose" section, identical to ones used as props in ALIEN. Dallas uses one to test the acid eating through several decks when they try to get the face hugger off Kane. Wish I had that....


----------



## GaryH

kc104 said:


> Gary, buddy, next time you see a sale like that, give me a shout. If there is only one thing available, then you go to look after your own needs, but if its a sale with multiple items, give me a shout. Best I have ever done is about 60% off.


I'll certainly give you a heads up if I come across an online super-reduction. The 75% off Montegrappa was in a Fenwicks

store a few years ago. Cheers. Gary


----------



## Barryboy

Hi.. I have managed to find the 'rubber tube' adaptor for my very retro Parker 45 and would like to buy some ink.

Can anyone tell me if it's safe to use calligraphy ink in my pen? I'm not sure of there's any additives that might make it unsuitable.

By the way am I the only person who is appalled at the price of ink? It must be twenty or thirty times the cost of a decent whisky (or whiskey, in my case...)

Rob


----------



## Shangas

Hey everyone,

Rodger-Dogder just told me about this thread. BIG fountain pen user. Honoured to be here.

*BARRYBOY DO NOT PUT CALLIGRAPHY INK IN YOUR FOUNTAIN PEN. EVER.*

You will regret it like twins out of an unwanted pregnancy.

Calligraphy ink will CLOG UP your pen and it'll be a bugger of a thing to get the ink OUT. Use ONLY fountain pen ink. Parker, Sheaffer, Waterman, Montblanc, Noodlers, Visconti...but NOT calligraphy ink. NOT chinese ink. NOT PAINT (yes, some people are that clueless) and not any form of ink that is not specifically for use with fountain pens.

Thank goodness I showed up here in time or we'd have real trouble on our hands...


----------



## Retronaut

Reading this thread reminded me I had one of these that I'd slipped out of using.

One quick dig around around later and it's back in view and ready for use again.

Not the same level as some of the stuff being discussed here but I've always liked the Lamy minimal / architectural styling.

I'm a big fan of their multi tip pen / pencils too - have owned a few / bought as gifts over the years. . :thumbsup:

http://www.lamy.com/content/index_eng.html










Rich.

:cheers:


----------



## Shangas

I stick to antiques. I have five antique or vintage pocket-watches. And I have dozens (literally) of antique fountain pens. Ranging from 1900 up to the modern day. Nearly all of them work. My oldest pen is a 1900 Swan eyedropper, made in England. It writes a treat. I love it.


----------



## Barryboy

Shangas said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Rodger-Dogder just told me about this thread. BIG fountain pen user. Honoured to be here.
> 
> *BARRYBOY DO NOT PUT CALLIGRAPHY INK IN YOUR FOUNTAIN PEN. EVER.*
> 
> You will regret it like twins out of an unwanted pregnancy.
> 
> Calligraphy ink will CLOG UP your pen and it'll be a bugger of a thing to get the ink OUT. Use ONLY fountain pen ink. Parker, Sheaffer, Waterman, Montblanc, Noodlers, Visconti...but NOT calligraphy ink. NOT chinese ink. NOT PAINT (yes, some people are that clueless) and not any form of ink that is not specifically for use with fountain pens.
> 
> Thank goodness I showed up here in time or we'd have real trouble on our hands...


Thanks for that, Shangas. Someone recommended Diamine ink. Any thoughts?

Rob


----------



## mel

Calligraphy is a complete subject all on it's own - I was introduced to the concept by an English Teacher at Secondary School in the 50's, Mr Morrison. He was so appalled at my writing that he pulled me detention, then lectured me into doing some calligraphy exercises as the "punishment" - crafty old master (or something that sounded like master) - but he fired my interest - as he obviously meant to do, and I ended up writing a version of freehand calligraphy as my normal method. :yes:

Used a very broad nibbed fountain pen for many many years, and can still turn out a creditable effort if I had to - and had a decent pen! 

And as SG says, never put calligraphy ink into fountain pen  = scrap pen!


----------



## Shangas

Diamine ink should be perfectly fine to use in your fountain pen, Rob.


----------



## Scouse

Has anyone ever heard of "Nova" fountain pens? Got one that used to be my grandads.


----------



## Chromejob

Retronaut said:


>


BEAUTIFUL. I remember those. Refined, stealthy, cool.


----------



## Shangas

Scouse said:


> Has anyone ever heard of "Nova" fountain pens? Got one that used to be my grandads.


Not a brand I'm familiar with. Photos?


----------



## johnbaz

I've a few Parkers and sheaffer pens, i use Quink ink :blush: apart from the cartridge pens..

John


----------



## Shangas

Cartridges are overrated.

They're wasteful. They're far too expensive, they take up unecessary space and they don't provide near as much ink as a piston-converter.


----------



## kc104

Shanges - love that statement - You will regret it like twins out of an unwanted pregnancy. I have to agree with you about cartridges vs piston. However my old man uses a MB Chopin with cartridges and for him its about convenience. A compromise is to buy a converter. This is a cartridge with a sucker, so you dip the converter into an ink bottle and it sucks up the ink, then you put it into the pen like a cartridge.

One negative of the piston is, what do you do if you are not going to use the pen again for say 2 weeks. With a cartridge you can just take it out and flush the system (if you want to) but if you are half full with the piston, then you can empty it back out into the ink bottle, but it is more work in general.


----------



## Shangas

I am familiar with converters. I advocate them vastly over cartridges. One shouldn't remove a converter from a fountain pen once inserted, though. The whole point of the converter is that you stick the whole pen into the inkwell and suck the ink up through the converter, via the feed and the section. This means that the pen holds more ink. Also, flushing the pen with cold water by sucking it in through the converter and forcing it out again cleans out the inside of the pen. This is something that cartridges don't do, and over the years, without regular cleaning, ink builds up inside the feed and under the nib and dries up. This can lead to poor writing and inkflow.

A bottle of ink might cost more than a pack of cartridges, but it'll last for years. I've heard stories of people using up a four-pack of cartridges in a week. When you consider that they cost roughly the same, a bottle will last for months, if not years, even.

Whatever you do, just make sure it's FOUNTAIN PEN INK. Putting anything else in your pen could damage it significantly. Ignore those bottles which say stuff like: "Safe for dip pens AND fountain pens".

No it's not. And you don't want to take a chance. Stick to ink used solely for fountain pens.


----------



## Trotskey

Shangas said:


> Cartridges are overrated.
> 
> They're wasteful. They're far too expensive, they take up unecessary space and they don't provide near as much ink as a piston-converter.


Very useful if travelling by air as piston filled tend to leak if you are not careful. Also I know a lot of people refill them with a syringe when they run dry so economy can be achieved.


----------



## Trotskey

kc104 said:


> I have been collecting (and using) luxury pens for around 5 years now. My current collection includes
> 
> 1. MB 146
> 
> 2. Waterman Expert
> 
> 3. Cross fountain pens x 3
> 
> 4. Cross roller ball and ballpoint
> 
> 5. Parker sonnet ballpoint
> 
> 6. Calligraphy set
> 
> I also have a lovely 13 pen leather case to keep them all in.
> 
> As for my writing, ironically I am mildly dyslexic and one part that is effected is how neat ones writing is. When I write it looks like a 15 year old boy who does not care for education. I am thinking about taking lessons as would love to write beautifully.
> 
> As someone who appricated the complexity and workmanship of watches, it has crossed over to pens (well other way round actually as I have been collecting pens longer than watches) Something like the MB 146 with its piston mechanism is a true wonder.
> 
> Anyone else into pens at all ?


I have a few

1) 2 Parker 51

2) Parker Duofold (Danish)

3) Parker Victory

4) Cross Townsend

5) Omas Milord

6) MB 144

and far too many bottles of ink.

The best way to try to write neatly is to use Seyes writing paper, basically a writing paper that is similar to graph paper which teaches you to standardise your writing so your letters are all the same size. You can use your printer to create some, if interested pm me and I will send you the pdf. file.

Dave


----------



## MarkF

jasonm said:


> I used to use a fountain pen at school, a Parker 25 ...


I had one of those little wooden desks with a lift up lid, complete with ink well. :shocking: I did! my kids don't believe me, can remember when cartridge pens came out. 

I have a Cross Century Classic given to me by a forum member, I like it and could "get" into pens, so I'm not going to.


----------



## Trotskey

Barryboy said:


> Shangas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> Rodger-Dogder just told me about this thread. BIG fountain pen user. Honoured to be here.
> 
> *BARRYBOY DO NOT PUT CALLIGRAPHY INK IN YOUR FOUNTAIN PEN. EVER.*
> 
> You will regret it like twins out of an unwanted pregnancy.
> 
> Calligraphy ink will CLOG UP your pen and it'll be a bugger of a thing to get the ink OUT. Use ONLY fountain pen ink. Parker, Sheaffer, Waterman, Montblanc, Noodlers, Visconti...but NOT calligraphy ink. NOT chinese ink. NOT PAINT (yes, some people are that clueless) and not any form of ink that is not specifically for use with fountain pens.
> 
> Thank goodness I showed up here in time or we'd have real trouble on our hands...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, Shangas. Someone recommended Diamine ink. Any thoughts?
> 
> Rob
Click to expand...

Diamine inks are very good, great selsction and as based in Liverpool no waiting for orders,

Dave


----------



## Shangas

Diamine is fine. Other nice inks are those like Visconti, Parker, Sheaffer (which has a very nice red), Waterman, Montblanc (but be weary of the blue/black), Noodlers (may be a bit problematic with some pens, but otherwise wonderful) and Pelikan 4001. I've got a bottle of Pelikan and a bottle of Visconti on my desk right now.

Does anyone here collect other writing-related things apart from fountain pens?


----------



## lewjamben

All this pen talk and only one picture! You should be ashamed of yourselves!

I've been watching this thread for a while now and, although I wanted to post in it, I couldn't be bothered to upload pictures to Photobucket. I've finally done them now so here are two of my three pens. I'll add the third when I get round to taking some photos.

I hope you like them:

The first one is a late 1960s Parker 45 Flighter:


----------



## lewjamben

The second is a mid-90s Colibri:


----------



## Shangas

Sorry Lewis. I present these images from my collection as a peace-offering. These were all taken by me, featuring stuff in my collection:










1960s NOS, NIB Parker 'Slimfold' set. Fountain pen. Ballpoint pen. Mechanical pencil.










Vintage leather desk-blotter with vintage blotting-paper. Railroad pocket-watch. Cut glass inkwell. Bone-shafted dip-pen. Vintage rocker-blotter.

My display for the 2010 Melbourne Pen Show: "The History of Pens"...



















The Gold-Filled Set. The pens are 1920s Wahl Art Decos. The watch is a 1955 Ball-Record railroad watch.










1918 Elgin pocketwatch surrounded by antique hard-rubber fountain pens, dating from ca. 1900-1915.










1885 travelling writing-box with original contents: Paper-folder, letter-knife, parchment-knife, pencil. Dip-pen is from my collection. Watch is an 1896 IWC Schaffhausen.


----------



## johnbaz

Here's a really carp pic of some of mine...



















I'll have a go at taking some half decent pics tomorrow...

John


----------



## Top Cat

Nice pictures. I was sad to see no Parker pens are made in the UK anymore.


----------



## sparky the cat

I sometimes comes across old pens in the charity shops - but they tend to need fixing. Anyone with any information on refurbishment?


----------



## Shangas

Hi Sparky,

There's lots of people who repair pens. I know of several in the United States, two in Australia. I'm not sure if there are any in England, though. I started pen-repairing as a hobby. And it's been a lot of fun. A lot of the pens in my collection I actually bought as junk and repaired myself. Replacing the sacs, polishing them, cleaning them, straightening out nibs etc. Simple repairs.


----------



## sparky the cat

Shangas thnaks for the reply - not being very experienced I need to find the How


----------



## samswatch

I love pens as well

I have a couple of old dunhills mid 80's but my two prized ones are a MB large ink pen and a MB small gold one. The former has a lot of sentimental value as I passed my professional exams using that pen


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Here's mine.....Parker Sonnet with an 18ct medium italic nib. Like Sam above, I used this pen in all my Horticulture exams.......


----------



## Shangas

samswatch said:


> I love pens as well
> 
> I have a couple of old dunhills mid 80's but my two prized ones are a MB large ink pen and a MB small gold one. The former has a lot of sentimental value as I passed my professional exams using that pen


What the hell is an ink pen?


----------



## mrteatime

nothing flash here for me.....the sort of job im in i really cant use a proper pen....however, ive been using fisher space pens for the last 15 years  and i use the finest nib thats available....oh and always in green...... , although i do have a small bullet space pen that has black ink.......

i use it a lot as i still use a diary for my day to day work life  and ive used the same ones for 10 years....in fact i have 10 boxes of them in the loft....anyone else use daytimers still????

anyway, heres a pic of all the metal i have on a day to day basis (didnt jaslfc5 sujest this a couple of years ago?? think thats why i took the pic)










anyway....pictured is my spacepen, my knife (which i use to cut bread/sticks and tins) my wedding ring and the watch in the backround is s poljot aviator III


----------



## ianlib

Im just a beginer in the world of pens. Using a Lamy Safari, with cartridges, but just about to buy a Lamy Z24 Converter and some Diamine Ink.

Ian


----------



## Shangas

In my mind (and in the minds of serious fountain pen collectors), cartridges are to fountain pens, what training wheels are to bicycles.

They're good for giving you a feel for how to use something without any of the risks of screwing something up, but shouldn't be relied on in the long-term.


----------



## ianlib

Well nice to know that I am soon to be casting off my training wheels! :to_become_senile:

I


----------



## Shangas

I'm sure you'll do fine. Just remember to wear a helmet.

Them pens can be vicious.

And anyway. Bottled ink is cheaper than cartridge ink.


----------



## Draygo

MarkF said:


> ... could "get" into pens, so I'm not going to.


I'm with MarkF... It's bad enough with the watches, can't allow myself to give in. 

Maybe just the one?


----------



## Faijex

I received a Sheaffer Sentinel Pen/Pencil set from my dad for my 18th Birthday, It's interesting how a nice pen never gets lost. He often mistakes the fake Parker set he got me from India as the gift he gave me for my 18th, the fake parker set looks legitimate in the case at first glance, but the pens themselves are really bad quality, plastic if I'm not mistaken, never knew people would bother to make fake pens, but I guess theres a market for anything these days.

Also have a nice real parker pencil, I looks like the same set as the pen grenade in GoldenEye, I think I prefer my Sheaffer set though.


----------



## mercuryus

My father had 4 or 5 Montblanc's at one point. I was always fascinated by them -- and I'd love to one day purchase my own.


----------



## declanh

Wonders.... how many forum members here are also members of the fountainpennetwork (i am)...

Ive had a long standing interest in fountain pens and have the following

Pelikan M150

Pelikan M600

Pelkan M800

Waterman Expert II

MB 146 (inbound)

Vintage Parker 51

vintage Merlin

Parker

Kaigelu #316

Various Heros

Reform 1745 x2

Vintage Namiki Falcon

Laban Mento

Cross Verve Merlot

Kaweco Sport

Lamy Safari x2

Lamy 2000

Those are the ones I can remember I prob have a few others I have forgotten about.


----------



## Shangas

I've been a member of the FPN for nearly 5 years. And it's had horrendous effects on me.

I had THREE pens when I joined.

I now have THREE DOZEN pens.


----------



## Loddonite

I'm an inactive member of FPN, it's a great place to find out about Fountain pens.

I have a caseful of pens, but the most often used ones are a Parker 51, Lamy 2000, TWSBI and Sailor 1911. I use Diamine, MB and Quink ink.

I bought a few old pens to do up, replacing sacs and the like, but lost interest in the process. They look good and are mechanically fine now, but the nibs are a bit cranky - maybe one day I'll replace them too.


----------



## goodguy

OK here goes

I've been collecting fountain pens for around 7 years now and after a lot of buying and selling I am in a state that I am very pleased with my collection.

My main interest is Montblanc Writers Edition (limited edition) pens.

I own all that were produced except the Imperial Dragon.

I also love Sheaffer Snorkel pens and own all colours made in this line.

I also own few Visconti LE pens

And few mishmash of various makers.

I got 65 pens altogether

Montblanc Writers Edition

1.Hemingway

2.Agatha

3.Wilde

4.Voltaire

5.Dumas

6.Dostoevsky

7.Allen Poe

8.Proust

9.Schiller

10.Dickens

11.Fitzgerald

12.Verne

13.Kafka

14.Cervantes

15.Woolf

16.Faulkner

17.Shaw

18.Mann

19.Twain

Visconti's

20.Romanica

21.Wall Street

22.Divine Proportions

23.Jewish Bible

24.Camelot

The rest

25-28.4 Parker VP (all 4 colours produced)

29.Lamy 2000

30.Omas Paragn (old style)

31.Pilot VP

32.Montblanc 149

33.Monteverde Disny Sleeping Beauty LE

And my Sheaffer Snorkels

34-65.Sheaffer Snorkel, all 31 of them.

Hope I didnt forget any


----------



## Shangas

You forgot to recognise a fellow member of the FPN! Goodguy how could you!?

*Runs off crying*

Seriously, that is a damned impressive collection.


----------



## goodguy

Shangas said:


> You forgot to recognise a fellow member of the FPN! Goodguy how could you!?
> 
> *Runs off crying*
> 
> Seriously, that is a damned impressive collection.


Wow buddy, that was fast.

I expected you to reply to my post but this fast ?

Great to be here, not so much movement as on the FPN but we will get more posts and hopully more interest right buddy ?

I have fallen to watches now so I am putting less effort into pens and more into watches.

This year I will probably just get the next WE that should be coming in September.


----------



## scottswatches

shameless plug for the Mont Blanc BNIB BLUE ballpen in the sales section right now from a very reliable seller (so my mum says.....)


----------



## ian1

I have a nice Gucci pen, its in a presentation case, i bought it off E-bay 2 or 3 years ago, some woman bought it as a present for her boyfriend and before she gave it to him she found out he was playing around, so she finished with him and put the pen on E-bay. I cant remember how much I paid for it, about 50 quid I think, its black and gold, I'll try to upload a photo if I can, I've also got some Gucci cufflinks


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Has Mont Blanc stopped producing turquoise ink? I always use this ink, but a bottle lasts me about 5 years...now I've nearly run out and I can't find any anywhere...not even on eBay. Even Quink seems to have stopped making this colour. Hopefully someone out there in pen world can direct me to a supplier of turquoise fountain pen ink.


----------



## Barryboy

I recently got my elderly Parker 45 (all stainless steel - believe it is the flighter model??) sorted and realised just how nice it was to use afountain pen after all these years.

I had a little cash left over in my Paypal account so out of curiosity bought a Chinese Jinghao pen from fleabay. I fully expected it to be rubbish at worst or poor at best, but was surprised at just how good it is for five and a half quid posted... I have only used it with a cartridge so far, and wonder if I could get a little advice...

Firstly, the cartridge seems to be a different shape at the business end to the Parker cartridges. Is this correct, and are the cartridges easy to obtain? If so I hope they're cheaper than the Parker ones.....

Secondly the screw type converter supplied with the pen seems to be a push-fit. The converter in my Parker 45 screws into place. Am I likely to get any leaks with the push fit type?

Hope someone can help

Rob


----------



## langtoftlad

Roger the Dodger said:


> Has Mont Blanc stopped producing turquoise ink? I always use this ink, but a bottle lasts me about 5 years...now I've nearly run out and I can't find any anywhere...not even on eBay. Even Quink seems to have stopped making this colour. Hopefully someone out there in pen world can direct me to a supplier of turquoise fountain pen ink


Sure you don't want Kitkat Red ???

Seiously - what shade of turquoise ???

http://www.thewritingdesk.co.uk/showproduct.php?brand=&cat=ink&subr=turquoise

I use Diamine - they have some great colours...

http://www.diamineinks.co.uk/showproducts.aspx?catID=67


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Cheers, Steve...those links are really helpful. Thanks, mate! :thumbsup:

BTW...the Kit Kat thing was only a joke!


----------



## Jonzjob

I don't so much collect pens as turn them??? If you look at my details my hobby is wood turning.

This is a couple of the twist ball point pens with a couple of matching click pencils. Just a hobby, but very enjoyable.










The metal works are 24 carrat plating over solid brass.

For my 21st I had a Parker fountain pen. Not a clue of the model, but the body almost enclosed the knib. A lovely pen to use!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Nice work, Jon..I used to make pens when I did wood turning many years ago now! I remember my parents both had Parkers where just the tip of the nib protruded from under the finger grip... and they wrote beautifully. I don't know the model number either.


----------



## Barryboy

Roger the Dodger said:


> I remember my parents both had Parkers where just the tip of the nib protruded from under the finger grip... and they wrote beautifully. I don't know the model number either.


Possibly the Parker 51? That was a design where the nib was 'hooded' by the grip.

Rob


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Hi, Rob...just Googled Parker 51 and that's definitely the one. Cheers, mate.


----------



## Shangas

Similar models include the Parker 21, Parker 61 and the Parker 45.


----------



## dobra

Just had a Mentmore autofill restored by MK Pens in Milton Keynes. Super writer. Looking for an orange and black Parker Dufold - post war. MK may have one, but is 100 notes a lot??

Have three Watermans and an imaculate Parker 61 (21 birthdat prezzie) 500 years ago.

Mike


----------



## Barryboy

My latest acquisition is a ruby red Parker Victory with aerofill system. I believe it to be 1960's, but would like to date it accurately. Can anyone help??? It really does seem to write very smoothly and for the Â£12 purchase price I am very pleased with it.

Rob


----------



## Shangas

Post photos and I'll give it my best shot.


----------



## AlistairD

I've got 3 MBs:


Meisterstuck 149

Meisterstuck Silver Fountain

 Black Stainless Steel Ballpoint


----------



## dowsing

Sadly no lovely posh fountain pen for me  I just use this, greatly designed and perfectly fit for it's purpose.










Would've loved a proper Rotring old 600 though they seem to be fetching rather more money these days.


----------



## Jonmarkel

Hi I have a Parker 25 which has a pump action instead of a cartridge is this older than the cartridge one how could I date the one I have.


----------



## remb1000

Hello,

Just wanted to see if anybody was interested in collecting antique fountain pens?

Any enthusiasts out there?


----------



## bridgeman

Have tried to get enthusiastic about this side of collecting but failed. Have 4 . There was/is a member from middle Europe who was very very keen -but he wanted to swap his pens for watches. Sure a collector will be here shortly.


----------



## remb1000

Thanks for your reply.

I can understand the lack of interest in collecting pens.

Only have a small collection myself.

The mechanics in watchmaking is a lot more complexe and therfore interesting.

Which would make watches more desirable.

Well thats just my opinion.

I appreciate your interest.

Hopefuly I might get word from a collector as you suggested.

Kind regards.

Robert


----------



## john87300

Had a few back in the dark ages when, as an Articled Clerk, people actually put pen to paper to "scratch" a living. it was such an exciting life that the big thrill was choosing the current years' audit check colour, ("great it's purple!") Have been tempted to collect a few, but never that tempted - yet.


----------



## Agent orange

I have a very small collection and am very much a novice. I can certainly appreciate the attraction though, it's just a shame my hand writing is woeful.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## squareleg

I collected fountain pens for a couple of years, just prior to getting interested in watches. I should add that both interests were in the interest (ahem) of acquiring that perfect article  . I found my perfect pen in the Yard-O-Led Retro - not a vintage nor, indeed, a particularly expensive piece. But it suited me just perfectly... and I use it almost every day. The watch is another story. In the end I found my "perfect" watch (with the help and guidance of the good people on this forum) but there's another, bigger fish that I wish to some day fry. Or was that try.

Anyway - yes, I have a deep love for fountain pens, and a decent collection of antique and modern. I love 'em all - but only ever use the Yard-O-Led. I enjoyed learning about them, drooling over them and spent far too much money on them. If you want a great place to hang out (when you're not doing the watch thing) take a trip over to http://www.fountainpennetwork.com .


----------



## dowsing

I don't really collect them, though I have a few Rotring's I use and a Pilot Capless. Since writing with them again last year and faffing about finding an ink I like they are a joy to use.


----------



## Barryboy

I have a few... I am trying not to buy any more.... but failing.....

My favouirites are a 1950's Parker Victory, a 1960's (I think.... It's very hard to date them accurately) Parker 51 and a cheap but superb value for money Chinese Jinghao 'Checkerboard' pen.

Always interested in trading pens (no point trying to sell them..... very few pens actually sell....) with other members. I also have some inks that I wouldn't mind trading off in 5ml sample pots.

Rob


----------



## sparky the cat

Barryboy said:


> I have a few... I am trying not to buy any more.... but failing.....
> 
> My favouirites are a 1950's Parker Victory, a 1960's (I think.... It's very hard to date them accurately) Parker 51 and a cheap but superb value for money Chinese Jinghao 'Checkerboard' pen.
> 
> Always interested in trading pens (no point trying to sell them..... very few pens actually sell....) with other members. I also have some inks that I wouldn't mind trading off in 5ml sample pots.
> 
> Rob


I wouldn't say that they will never sell - chased a few on the bay of sharks and always been beaten by a fair bit. Don't know much about pens - maybe I just have a natural flare for liking the expensive ones :lol:

Apart from that - its the nib size that gets me - have a couple of UK mediums that don't seem to suit. If I were to say what my best handwritting is in, it's a 0.5mm H pencil - what size nib does that equate to. If I rember correctly ldman: my best hand was at school with a Platignum - but it may have just deterioated due to years of abuse scribbling on bits of paper and typing and a good pen wouldn't make much difference

George


----------



## Roger the Dodger

As you are new to the forum, I don't suppose you will have seen this thread...quite a few of us are into collecting pens, and there are plenty on view here. It took me a while to find it, as no one's posted for quite a while, but I think you should find it interesting and maybe resurrect it!

http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=62516


----------



## Barryboy

It's true that the subject of Pens has become a bit moribund, but to renew interest here's some details of a couple of cheapies I've recently acquired.... please excuse the quality of the photography - David Bailey I am not!!

First off one I've never heard of before... A Fellowship Torpido HS......	bought from the bay of evil for a cheeky bid of Â£1 plus postage from Japan... all told less than a fiver.




























It's very light, being of plastic construction and has a fine nib. It takes small international cartridges and at the moment I have a Diamine Umber Green cartridge in there. It's also small in size, being 5" long when capped, so not entirely suitable for my oversize paw, but I would imagine that it would be perfect for a youngster or poerhaps as a ladies' pen....

Here's another.... A Lamy Pilot Fluminix. Another cheeky bid winner on evilbay - this one hit the doorstep at the grand total of Â£1.99



















Another physically small, lightweight pen but interestingly this one comes with an italic nib. Again it's 5" long capped and takes small international cartridges. This one currently has one of the Diamine blues in it - can't say which one as the complimentary samples that Diamine dish out aren't actually labelled......

Senior Management was not particularly impressed when my new found collecting hobby came to light but she relented when I told her the price, although she does not know about the Parker 51 yet......

All the best

Rob


----------



## remb1000

Well fellas,

Can glady confirm that I am not alone on this subject. 

Which is good.

Thanks to the person who suggested the fountain-pen-network.

Not a bad site.

I see roger managed to find an older thread from this site.

Thanks mate.

Read some interesting posts on there.

Heres just a couple pics of pens in my posession.










(Targa sheaffer 1006 Sterling silver with 14carat gold nib)










And my personal favourite

(Parker 75 cisele 14carat nib with sterling silver casing)

Not a bad pen all in all.

Image not available


----------



## FPN Arthur

Sorry to bring this old thread back, I am a keen collector of fountain pens specialist in Parkers 1930-1950, probably the golden years of pen making. A good vacumatic will start at around Â£40 from this period and can be several hundred pounds for something special. Everyone will be a familiar with Montblancs, a illtle bit overflash for the avaerage pen man.

I do most of my repairs, not much gets sent out to specialists anymore. If anyone has an interest or questions on fountain pens I am always happy to help.


----------



## Garry

Ok,

Another passion of mine.

Why? - because they are like mechanical watches and refuse to go away. Also the fact that you can adjust and personalise them and have that interaction.

Just took delivery a few weeks back of a Waterman Carene. Without doubt, the best out of the box writer I've ever had. I'd change nothing.

How about you guy's?


----------



## Bob Sheruncle

When I left school, I quickly realised (well, it was pointed out to me) that my handwriting with a Biro was atrocious! So I used a fountain pen all through my college and working life in the office.

My last one, and the one I still have and use, is a Waterman Hemisphere. A joy to use.


----------



## dobra

Have a small collection here. My favourite is my Parker 61, which is a good writing instrument, having survived from my 21st birthday (don't ask when), is at 9 o'clock. The other Parker 61 is at 3 o'clock. I bought it from a charity shop last summer for £5.The Waterman pen and pencil are at midday and 6 o'clock. Also their ball pen, but unable to have it repaired as spares not available....

Mike


----------



## Garry

The Parker 51 was also a real classic - lost mine years ago in a house move.....


----------



## SBryantgb

When I was at school (primary school circa 1964) I was ink monitor and I use to fill the ink wells on each desk with this greenish black ink from a big bottle, and we dipped our pen nibs in a learned how to write. I was almost made redundant when 2yrs later the school insisted our parents buy us Osmoroid fountain pens. Fortunately they were the bladder type. How I rue the days of ink splotched exercise books, blue/green fingers and the ability to have ink fights at the press of a lever. :yes:

I still love fountain pens :thumbsup:


----------



## xellos99

I used to be crazy about fountain pens years ago and overspent.

I have many parker 51 aero and vacs and used to fully restore them from ebay junk examples. ( 13 at one point lol )

parker 45`s. ( ok )

vintage montblanc 149. ( should have got the 146 )

4 pelican piston fillers. ( excellent )

lami and hero clone. ( both not great nibs )

Visconti. ( look stylish )

Chinese pens. ( avoid )

used to have custom parker 51 from a guy who bought the old parker machines in argentina.

If I could go back in time I would get the parker 51`s again, they can be repaired, tweaked and restored almost indefinitely from parts of ebay junkers


----------



## johnbaz

I have a few (More than in the pic actually!) The 51 was part of a set in a polka dotted case, I had both in my pocket when I attended a first aid course and lent the ball point to an electrician as he'd no pen, He never gave it back and when I asked him a couple of weeks later, He swore me blind that he had given it back- Never wanted to thump a bloke as much in my life but not worth losing my job over a pen :aggressive:

I've a few Schaeffers too that I rather like..










John..


----------



## apm101

I have noticed that I have managed to accumulate quite alot of pens. 15 in fact! I do like pens, not quite as much as watches, but still alot.

Current collection:

Top to bottom










Couple of Chinese made fountain pens. Surprisingly good quality and write nicely.

4 oddments: Waterman Laureate, LIP fountain, Vintage Stoffels fountain, Montblanc vintage fountain

3 Parkers- Urban fountain, 25 flighter fountain, SS jotter ballpoint

3 Cross- SS ballpoint, Franklin-Covey Ballpoint (made by Cross), CTX fountain

3 Lamy Safari in a case- red fountain, yellow ballpoint and blue propellin pencil

One more shot of my Montblanc. Not the most ostentatious of pens, and made of resin not metal, but writes like a dream!










Anyone else??

Cheers!

Alex.


----------



## Krispy

I steal mine when the bill comes!










Other than that, I like a Lamy!


----------



## xellos99

apm101 said:


> I have noticed that I have managed to accumulate quite alot of pens. 15 in fact! I do like pens, not quite as much as watches, but still alot.
> 
> Current collection:
> 
> Top to bottom
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of Chinese made fountain pens. Surprisingly good quality and write nicely.
> 
> 4 oddments: Waterman Laureate, LIP fountain, Vintage Stoffels fountain, Montblanc vintage fountain
> 
> 3 Parkers- Urban fountain, 25 flighter fountain, SS jotter ballpoint
> 
> 3 Cross- SS ballpoint, Franklin-Covey Ballpoint (made by Cross), CTX fountain
> 
> 3 Lamy Safari in a case- red fountain, yellow ballpoint and blue propellin pencil
> 
> One more shot of my Montblanc. Not the most ostentatious of pens, and made of resin not metal, but writes like a dream!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else??
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Alex.


 That is not a collection for a high earner lol.

I make near minimum wage and have vintage 1980`s montblanc 149, pelikan m600, 2 x vintage pelikan m400 tortoise shells, 10+ parker 51 vintage, lamy safari, 3 x parker 45 vintage, vintage ball point parkers, pelikan m200 demonstrator, visconte something or other, loads of other odd`s and sod`s. Plus enough ink to last several hundred years.


----------



## apm101

xellos99 said:


> That is not a collection for a high earner lol.
> 
> I make near minimum wage and have vintage 1980`s montblanc 149, pelikan m600, 2 x vintage pelikan m400 tortoise shells, 10+ parker 51 vintage, lamy safari, 3 x parker 45 vintage, vintage ball point parkers, pelikan m200 demonstrator, visconte something or other, loads of other odd`s and sod`s. Plus enough ink to last several hundred years.


 That's quite a collection- any pics?

I consciously haven't spent a load on pens, just kind of accumulated them. Except the Montblanc, that was a definite move in a direction of quality, and glad I did! I believe it's a 320, dating from the 70s.


----------



## xellos99

apm101 said:


> That's quite a collection- any pics?
> 
> I consciously haven't spent a load on pens, just kind of accumulated them. Except the Montblanc, that was a definite move in a direction of quality, and glad I did! I believe it's a 320, dating from the 70s.


 These are just fountain pens. I have many parker 51`s in bits also that I started restoring but got side tracked.


----------



## andyclient

xellos99 said:


> These are just fountain pens. I have many parker 51`s in bits also that I started restoring but got side tracked.


 I don't suppose you'd have a clip ,cap screw and cap jewel spare for a Lustalloy capped 51 would you ?


----------



## xellos99

andyclient said:


> I don't suppose you'd have a clip ,cap screw and cap jewel spare for a Lustalloy capped 51 would you ?


 Sorry, I need parts for restorations of ebay examples


----------



## andyclient

xellos99 said:


> Sorry, I need parts for restorations of ebay examples


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle

My pen has no ink  I prefer it to a traditional pen.


----------



## vinn

I carry a fountain pen whenever I go to town. I guess ball point pens are collectable? how about the original ball point? there is a solid silver fountain pen made from the silver recovered from the Spanish attrocia. I have one. vinn


----------



## AVO

Is that the wreck? Nuestra Señora de Atocha?


----------



## apm101

Question for the pen people, with a watch slant. My Montblanc 320 is in very good nick, but would come up a treat with a polish. I have found some proprietary polishes for resin pens, but anyone know if you can use polywatch as a substitute?

Cheers!

Alex.


----------



## jizzle

At work I just tend to use Sharpies unfortunately... I prefer to write in black ink.


----------



## jsud2002

I got a beautiful set of Parker pen and mechanical pencil for christmas from my grandkids with the word "Grandad" engraved on it . I keep them in their box and the pen only comes out when needed then back in the box it goes . They are keepers :thumbsup:


----------



## Bluehase284

I have a pen that lives by side - its a solid brass 'bolt action' pen from a company called Max Mad Co... A real plesure to use. My story is men get a nice watch, a nice pen and nice shoes. Thats my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## SBryantgb

My Mont Blanc has gone AWOL from my desk .... MrSB would be the usual culprit although she claims no recollection of using it. :angry:


----------



## carlgulliver

Anyone here collect or have any interest in nice quality pens? Just bought myself a Sheaffer and it'd world apart quality wise from the average Parkeri was quite surprised, safe to say I will be buying more to go alongside it


----------



## WRENCH

carlgulliver said:


> Anyone here collect or have any interest in nice quality pens? Just bought myself a Sheaffer and it'd world apart quality wise from the average Parkeri was quite surprised, safe to say I will be buying more to go alongside it


 Watch it, just as addictive as watches, my brother collects them.

I got a Montblanc from him. It's the only pen I've never lost. :yes:


----------



## DJH584

Mind you there are these knocking about - bought mine for a tenner.


----------



## Iceblue

I have a few fountain pens redundant in a draw with a boxed 1998 France World Cup Parker pen why I have them God only knows


----------



## carlgulliver

I'm after a mont blanc just need to keep off splurging in watches for a little while haha


----------



## hughlle

Always fancied a fancy pen to keep in a blazer pocket, but I write 2 thank you letters a year, nothing else, so would be wasted. A biro suffices for a quick shopping list. Oh, and I don't have a blazer either.


----------



## DJH584

hughlle said:


> Oh, and I don't have a blazer either.


 I've got the blazer - just not the fancy pen to go in it :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH

You realize you have to write off the purchase cost. :laugh:


----------



## xellos99

Yes about 20+. The most posh I guess is a 1980`s Montblanc 149 that would cost £650 now for an inferior version of it ( they downgraded to more plastics )

Favorite pens though are vintage Parker 51`s, I can fully strip, repair and restore them and have about 12.

Pelikan 205 demonstrator is the one to get for under £100, interchangeable nibs and piston filling.


----------



## DJH584

xellos99 said:


> Favorite pens though are vintage Parker 51`s, I can fully strip, repair and restore them and have about 12.


 Now there, alongside watch repairs, is a talent to have. Well done you.

David


----------



## carlgulliver

Some great info and pics here guys :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle

DJH584 said:


> I've got the blazer - just not the fancy pen to go in it :laugh:


 Can't forget the solid gold pocket watch and chain either! Maybe it is hollywood, but I've always had such a thing about the idea of pulling out a lovely pen from a blazer pocket when presented with a contract  Only contract I'm likely to see is from a letting agent, and if I walked up with a blazer pen and pocket watch they'd probably just say rent has increased


----------



## jsud2002

I received a parker pen and mechanical pencil for Christmas from two of my grandkids they have the word Grandad engraved on them . I cherish them they are in their box in the cupboard and inly come out when needed then go straight back in the cupboard after use as not to lose them.


----------



## ABaird3

I got a fairly expensive pen from Cross (an American brand I think). It actually came free with a Cross branded watch.

What a difference it makes to your writing having a good pen, it makes my writing almost legible! The weight forces you to write better.


----------



## richy176

Got a Montblanc fountain pen that I have had for 25/30 years plus a matching ballpoint and a more recent (11 years) roller ball. Must admit that i have not used the fountain pen for many years but then i have used computers for so long that my hand writing is terrible.

Also got a pair of Ray Bans that must be 40 years old - no idea what they are worth but think they cost over £200 when that was a lot of money :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## carlgulliver

I have tried writing a short sentence with my new Sheaffer, as you say with the added weight it looks so much better


----------



## dobra

Here is my collection. The Waterman had a ballpen, but a component inside failed and not repairable. The two Parker 61's - the stainless cap was a 21st birthday prezzie, has been serviced once, but the gold arrowhead is missing, and unobtainable. The Mentmore cost £3 and I had it restored by a chap in Milton Keynes who has since retired.


----------



## SilentBob

I must admit, I'm fascinated by nice pens. But since I use a computer all day for work, I only have had cheapie parker.

Would love a Mont blanc meisterstuk(?) But can't justify the cost.

@carlgulliver any pics of your new pen??


----------



## gimli

Just a technical question for the Montblanc (or any other high-end brand) pens out there. Can you change the ink reserve with a new one from any type of pen or must you buy a special Montblanc one ?


----------



## BlueRock

I have a MontBlack starwalker fountain pen which was a gift and is a bit flashy. That said, it doesn't live in its box and gets used as much as possible. As such it is battered, scratched and chipped - bit like war wounds on a watch but i see little point in having something and not using it properly as it would be a waste!

I also have a le grande rollerball form the same maker which i have never liked.

BR


----------



## ABaird3

gimli said:


> Just a technical question for the Montblanc (or any other high-end brand) pens out there. Can you change the ink reserve with a new one from any type of pen or must you buy a special Montblanc one ?


 As far as I'm aware a Montblanc pen will need Montblanc spares. But don't quote me on that.


----------



## gimli

It makes sense. I googled for montblanc pen reserves and they have a distinct design, however I've seen the same type of ink reserves on other watches as well so it might work. Then again, this is not on my radar at the moment so I don't know why I'm asking. ))


----------



## ajdh

I have a Montblanc 149 which I bought in the late 70s. It's a transitional model and has a different knib than the standard 149 before and after. I did have more information on it but can't find it.


----------



## carlgulliver

SilentBob said:


> I must admit, I'm fascinated by nice pens. But since I use a computer all day for work, I only have had cheapie parker.
> 
> Would love a Mont blanc meisterstuk(?) But can't justify the cost.
> 
> @carlgulliver any pics of your new pen??


 I would also love a Mont Blanc but not got the spare funds yet sadly. I will pop up a picture of my Shearer tomorrow evening when the lights better :thumbsup:

I quite fancy a nice Porsche Design P3140 shake pen but again I don't think I will be getting one this month.


----------



## ajdh

I also have a Mont Blanc roller ball pen, in fact I use that more than the fountain pen.


----------



## carlgulliver

Here is my latest incoming as promised, it's very nicely made with a spring loaded clip and a nice weight to it


----------



## decraew

Ooooo pens ! Watches, Whisky, Wetshaving ... and wens, they do got together hand in hand methinks.

Below is what I consider my most posh pen, a Nakaya. Steep price, but I gladly paid it (well ... maybe that's a tad exagerated?) for the workmanship.

I love pens and I love kurushi laquerware so there I went.


----------



## apm101

I have a few pens, notably a 1970s Montblanc 320 from the 1970s, which is my daily writer. I have a couple of recent Parkers, a Waterman Laureat and a Cross ATX. Also have a Parker 25, but the nib unit is broken. :swoon:

I have to say, since the Montblanc arrived, I've hardly used the others...

Will stick up some pics when I get the chance, but in the meantime, here's an interweb pic of a 320, which is what mine is like.


----------



## blackandgolduk

I'm a lover of nice stationery - notebooks, pads, card, pens, ink, mechanical pencils... You name it. I'm fortunate in that my job relies on handwritten notes, statements, reports, memos - it's a pleasure for me. I have a Cross ATX fountain pen (piston fill) which I use mainly at home. My EDC(s) are a Cross Century II fountain pen which I run on cartridges for convenience (trip to Smiths if I run out) and a Hero 359 (capillary fill, hooded nib). I have two more of these Heros, a Baoer 100 and a Jinhao 159. I also have a Cross Century Classic pencil. Oh, and a black BIC biro...


----------



## jasonm

I like a nice pen but don't have any proper posh ones, I used a Parker 25 biro at school that had my name engraved on it, my parents gave it to me when I was around 13 and I remember going to town to get it done, I so wish I still had it, I have another of course but its not the same.

My favourite pen is a corporate giveaway one I got at my last company, no idea who makes it but it writes soon nicely, like silk, everyone who borrows it comments on it but its going nowhere!


----------



## kevkojak

I've has a couple of Mont Blanc Meisterstuck models, bought more for the prestige of the brand I suppose, but the weight balance is just not right for me.

The best pen I've ever had that worked for me was a Parker 51 that cost about £60.
Lost, sadly, as eventually happens with most of my possessions smaller than, say, a car. :teethsmile:

I now have a really nice Cross and a Waterman at work, both £30 or so but really nice writers and do exactly what I need them to.

Of course as a Seiko fanboy I have a couple of those too. :thumbs_up:


----------



## ZenArcade

I have quite a few pens in my collection. Mostly Visconti, a few Japanese (I love the Japanese pens with the lovely Urushi artwork on them), Pelikan, Parker there really is nothing like using a good quality fountain pen in fact the difference is night and day. Anyone who has not used one since school I cant recommend it enough it really does bring back pleasure to writing again.


----------



## martinzx

I heard there are tons of fake pens for sale... I was looking at a MontBlanc and was put off by this information, as I was buying vintage online, maybe fakes are more prevalent in this part of the world? What are your experiences regarding fakes and avoiding them?

Cheers Martin


----------



## WRENCH

I got a Cross Titanium ballpoint as an apology after getting [email protected] service in a bank.


----------



## vinn

i have a few. my favorite is the sterling silver Parker pen and pencil. made from the siliver recovered from the ship Atosha. i clean and repair also. ( i should try to post a couple in the new gallery). vinn


----------



## decraew

martinzx said:


> I heard there are tons of fake pens for sale... I was looking at a MontBlanc and was put off by this information, as I was buying vintage online, maybe fakes are more prevalent in this part of the world? What are your experiences regarding fakes and avoiding them?
> 
> Cheers Martin


 If it's too cheap, it's probably a fake. If it comes from China, it's probably a fake.

I would buy a Mont-Blanc only from either a reputable dealer or from a trusted amateur on one of the forums.

Oh, and I want this Mont Blanc here, only it's too bloody expensive for something I'd likely drop one day.










Also, I am wondering why there's such a fixation on Parkers and especially Mont-Blancs in the West. For me, the best fountain pens these days are made in Japan (note I didn't say the prettiest). There are three companies in Japan that produce excellent pens with a fair price/quality ratio, being Sailor, Platinum and Pilot. And the fantastic Nakaya outfit of course.


----------



## WRENCH

Posh pencil really. Found this one in while going through my watches. Hallmarked silver tarnished mechanical pencil.

Leave or polish, what do you think? (Sorry, the photos are rubbish)


----------



## dobra

Use it Wrench ?

mike


----------



## WRENCH

dobra said:


> Use it Wrench ?
> 
> mike


 Yes, I think so. I do like mechanical pencils, and this one is a bit special. Only problem is getting the correct diameter of lead.


----------



## dobra

This group have section including pencils. Take a peep?

www.fountainpennetwork.com/


----------



## carlgulliver

I am still saving for that Mont Blanc, seen the new PIX in red, looks stunning for an entry level rollerball at £180


----------



## KevG

Have these 2 fountain pens

French Waterman and a German Romus



Also have a Parker Slimfold and half dozen Chinese Baoer and Jinhao etc

2 or 3 decent ballpens as well

Even though I rarely write on paper I do like pens.

Kev


----------



## Noslho

I love the thought of using a posh fountain pen but, being left handed, i still have the mental scars from using them at school and getting ink all over my hand and on my shirt cuff every time, then getting a rollocking from my mum when i got home, only biros for me now....and short sleeves!


----------



## scottswatches

I have had a Montblanc, which was a gift from Emirates for flying so much with them. I never felt right using it though, especially as I was working in Africa a lot at the time. I sold it and bought a watch.

I wouldn't mind a Cartier pen though. Got my eye in this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332075697931?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Birth year pens? must register that name pronto!


----------



## WRENCH

scottswatches said:


> I have had a Montblanc, which was a gift from Emirates for flying so much with them. I never felt right using it though, especially as I was working in Africa a lot at the time. I sold it and bought a watch.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a Cartier pen though. Got my eye in this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332075697931?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Birth year pens? must register that name pronto!


 Go for it.

My father had some Pellikan, and Cartier fountain pens, which got thrown out when he went into a care home, as well as his old watches going back to the 1930's.


----------



## KevG

Morning

Anybody else collect chinese fountain pens, shows us what you got.

Few of mine



Cheap and really good writers for the money

Kev


----------



## WRENCH

KevG said:


> Morning
> 
> Anybody else collect chinese fountain pens, shows us what you got.
> 
> Few of mine
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap and really good writers for the money
> 
> Kev


 Oooh, I like that middle on. See what you've started. :laughing2dw:

There are even forum's. :huh:


----------



## KevG

The mighty Roo cost £14 off the bay writes really smoothly straight out the box, most expensive Chinese pen I've bought all my others were under a £5 either off the Bay or Ali

Kev


----------



## carlgulliver

I have collected a few, once I had my first Jinhao I wanted more, have 2 159's, an x450 and an x750. Obviously ignore the Lamy that's just included in the pic lol


----------



## KevG

They do get a bit addictive I've got 3 Jinhao 2 450 and a 750 plus a Baoer 388 Hero 7022 and a 70 plus a Fuliwen 2004. I've also got another 3 ordered Jinhao 599 Lamy lookalike ,Hero 507 and a Picaso 907 Montmarte all 3 for under a tenneer. Buying these has got me into writing again instead of using the puter for everything.


----------



## martinzx

I have one but I quite like it, I may get more. A JINHAQ X750


----------



## SBryantgb

I have a few :yes: The black 750 is now in Davey P's crayon box and has been replaced with another 150 in orange :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P

SBryantgb said:


> I have a few :yes: *The black 750 is now in Davey P's crayon box* and has been replaced with another 150 in orange :thumbsup:


 Get in! :yahoo:

It's taking pride of place in my crayon box mate, I just need to work out how to fill it up (or change the ink cartridge?) and it will be the start of a new era for me, with fancy handwriting instead of my usual hideous scrawl... Finally I can get rid of my Bic biro, and be all grown up with a proper pen :laughing2dw:


----------



## SBryantgb

Davey P said:


> Get in! :yahoo:
> 
> It's taking pride of place in my crayon box mate, I just need to work out how to fill it up (or change the ink cartridge?) and it will be the start of a new era for me, with fancy handwriting instead of my usual hideous scrawl... Finally I can get rid of my Bic biro, and be all grown up with a proper pen :laughing2dw:


 I was going to send a cartridge adaptor so you could fill from an ink bottle.... but didn't think that would end well 

Sainsbury's and Tesco's both sell cartridges that fit. The pen should have a full cartridge in it, If it's not flowing due to having been sitting idle you may have to squeeze the cartridge to prime the nib.


----------



## Davey P

SBryantgb said:


> I was going to send a cartridge adaptor so you could fill from an ink bottle.... but didn't think that would end well
> 
> Sainsbury's and Tesco's both sell cartridges that fit. *The pen should have a full cartridge in it, If it's not flowing due to having been sitting idle you may have to squeeze the cartridge to prime the nib.*


 Yeah, I tried that, but I think it's empty. This is all new to me, I'm used to just throwing pens away when they run out :laughing2dw:

The last time I used a fountain pen was in primary school, when we had to buy an Osmiroid pen and were shown how to write "properly". The thing that sticks in my mind was that left handers had a special nib that was bent at a funny angle - Strange the things you remember from your childhood...


----------



## SBryantgb

Davey P said:


> Yeah, I tried that, but I think it's empty. ..


 That sucks. I will send you an adaptor and some cartridges :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P

SBryantgb said:


> That sucks. I will send you an adaptor and some cartridges :thumbsup:


 No need mate, you have been generous enough as it is, but cheers for the offer (this really is a great forum :yes: )

:rltrlt:


----------



## Robin S

Oh I wish I hadn't seen this thread. I can feel another 'collection' germinating....


----------



## Davey P

Robin S said:


> Oh I wish I hadn't seen this thread. I can feel another 'collection' germinating....


 You could always "just try buying one", and see how it goes..............


----------



## Robin S

Davey P said:


> You could always "just try buying one", and see how it goes..............


 Good advice.... too late. Just ordered ten


----------



## Davey P

Robin S said:


> Good advice.... too late. Just ordered ten


 Which bit of the statement "buy one" wasn't clear...? :laughing2dw:


----------



## dobra

I've got four sitting in the Amazon basket


----------



## KevG

Davey P said:


> Which bit of the statement "buy one" wasn't clear...? :laughing2dw:


 You didn't write it in ink


----------



## WRENCH

dobra said:


> I've got four sitting in the Amazon basket


 Arg, I'm on the slippery slope, just ordered one. I see they do two pen leather pouches as well.


----------



## Davey P

KevG said:


> You didn't write it in ink


 Good point, that was my mistake, I apologise unreservedly :tongue:


----------



## KevG

dobra said:


> I've got four sitting in the Amazon basket


 What you getting?


----------



## dobra

Ah So


----------



## graham1981

I do love the look of some of these fountain pens - alas my handwriting is a hideous scrawling train wreck of a mess :laugh: So no point me collecting fountain pens


----------



## Davey P

graham1981 said:


> I do love the look of some of these fountain pens -* alas my handwriting is a hideous scrawling train wreck of a mess :laugh: So no point me collecting fountain pens *


 Don't be daft mate, they are for looking at, not writing with............. :laughing2dw:


----------



## GaryH

Recommend the Jinhao 159 in orange which a number of you guys have. £3 delivered from various eBay sellers in China. I recall delivery being around a week or so. £9.99+ on Amazon. Based on relative value/quality these should be at least £30!

Warning about the Jinhao x450. Based on my experience... If you order one of these pens; they'll send someone to take a mould of your hand when you're asleep and then bespoke make the triangularish section so that it's perfect for you to hold. Can be the only explanation of how comfortable this pen is to use.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## WRENCH

Just ordered another three, two roller balls and a fountain pen, plus 10 refills for the rollers. Pics when they arrive. :yes:


----------



## KevG

GaryH said:


> Recommend the Jinhao 159 in orange which a number of you guys have. £3 delivered from various eBay sellers in China. I recall delivery being around a week or so. £9.99+ on Amazon. Based on relative value/quality these should be at least £30!
> 
> Warning about the Jinhao x450. Based on my experience... If you order one of these pens; they'll send someone to take a mould of your hand when you're asleep and then bespoke make the triangularish section so that it's perfect for you to hold. Can be the only explanation of how comfortable this pen is to use.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Gary


 I'd second that ridiculously low price for them,lovely smooth writers and realy comfortable.

Kev


----------



## SBryantgb

The only issue I find with them is there is not a lot of flex in the nibs, but at the price it is hardly a complaint


----------



## WRENCH

These should be arriving soon.


----------



## dobra

For collectors

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?

mike


----------



## KevG

dobra said:


> For collectors
> 
> http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?
> 
> mike


 I'm on this one, good forum

Kev


----------



## KevG

Waiting on these 3 at the moment photos shamelessly nicked from Ali

Picasso 907 Montmarte



Jinhao 599



Baoer 507 Eight Horses

Somewhere between here and China

Kev


----------



## WRENCH

I do a lot of writing, so I bought a dainty Jinhau roller ball in an easy find colour to give my trusty Cross a rest.










The fountain pens should be here in a week or two.


----------



## KevG

Well the Picasso has arrived, Bl''dy quick from China 10 days.

First impressions are good looks very nice, quick swill with soapy water through theconvertor and clean water. Loaded with Watermans Inspired Blue and away we go. Writes very smooth straight off pretty impressed.



Liking that Jinhao Rollerball what are they like only had Chinese FP

Kev


----------



## dobra

I have one on the way, as the pregnant woman said......


----------



## Daveyboyz

Maybe slightly off topic because I don't think any of these are Chinese but they are writing instruments so maybe of interest.

The first is a "Wet Noodle" made by Noodlers Ink, its possibly American but the nib is super flexible so that with various degree's of pressure it writes different thickness. Some of this type of pen seem awfully expensive but this is kind of a budget one. Its transparent, and sucks the ink up through the nib by twisting the base... I could use some practice writing with it.



The next is a Mont Blanc star writer ball point, I bought one and lost it the same week, so I went back to the shop and bought a second which I have had for 13 years now. I am amazed how long the ink has lasted so I bought spares waiting for it to run out.



And lastly some pencils.

The top one was quite cheap but its nice because when you push it together it contracts very small, the bottom one also does this but its an old one made by Sampson Mordan who invented propelling pencils in 1822. The one in the centre is a William Vale silver propelling pencil with a nice amethyst in the end, hallmarked in 1897.


----------



## KevG

I have an Mont Blanc like that, had it about 7 years box is not as good though wherever it is,was a leaving present from a firm I worked for, mines still on the original refill as well, admited I don't use it very often. I have quite a few Parkers and Papermates as well and 1 Sheafer no pics must get that sorted at some time.

Kev


----------



## WRENCH

This one arrived yesterday. A bit more expensive than the others, but I am most pleased with it.










Fountain pens are still en route from China.


----------



## KevG

That's a nice looking pen, do they do it in white if they do got to get on to match my Mighty Roo


----------



## WRENCH

KevG said:


> That's a nice looking pen, do they do it in white if they do got to get on to match my Mighty Roo


 They have them on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06XWMLJS6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1492232076&sr=8-4&keywords=Kaigelu+316+Rollerball+Pen

And eBay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kaigelu-316-Rollerball-Pen-White-Color-Celluloid-Signature-Business-Gift-Pen-/172610425436?hash=item283062125c:g:qdwAAOSww3tY47Z9


----------



## sparky the cat

Only have four fountain pens: two parkers, one cross and the last one Ibought, the Boar 388.

Since getting the Boar it's all I use. The reason is the other three have medium nibs and I thought that suited my hand. The Boar was ordered as a medium nibs, but it is more of a fine than a medium. This is either a mistake on the seller's part or Chinese medium is more of a Western medium. Any one know?. Secondly, never seen any oblique or flexible Chinese nibs....do they exist?


----------



## WRENCH

sparky the cat said:


> Only have four fountain pens: two parkers, one cross and the last one Ibought, the Boar 388.
> 
> Since getting the Boar it's all I use. The reason is the other three have medium nibs and I thought that suited my hand. The Boar was ordered as a medium nibs, but it is more of a fine than a medium. This is either a mistake on the seller's part or Chinese medium is more of a Western medium. Any one know?. Secondly, never seen any oblique or flexible Chinese nibs....do they exist?


 Any review I've read makes comment on how good the nib writes. Apparently at £36 a bottle, this is the ink to use.


----------



## sparky the cat

I'll stick with the Waterman. Should have wrote in my post. Chinese medium equivalent to Western fine?


----------



## KevG

All the review's I've read say that the Chinese Medium nib is about fine European, judging by mine I would agree. Nice ink but that would be 15 or so Chinese pens Watermans for me, unless something comes up cheap.

Jinhao Lamyalike has arrived. Decent enough for a squid, very fine nib, writes ok bit scratchy but should be able to smooth it out a bit. Very plastic but feels sturdy enough. Decent scribbler pen at the price.



With the Parker Sonnet and MB

Kev


----------



## sparky the cat

Thanks for the information keV. There are a couple of pens I have seen in the thread that I'll probably end up purchasing. Any particular supplier recommended, or is one as good as another.

George


----------



## KevG

I use Ali Express a fair bit and just go on price and feedback, never had a problem with any, this one is pretty quick though https://www.aliexpress.com/store/913244

If I want it quick it'll be E bay or Amazon again price and feedback.

More choice on ali but allow 6 weeks for delivery.

Kev


----------



## WRENCH

Well my Jinhao X750 arrived today, medium nib but writes more like a fine. The ink converter is a joy and mess free, and it is beautifully smooth to use. £2.82 including delivery from China.


----------



## KevG

Very nice, can't go wrong with the X750 and x450


----------



## Robin S

First three have arrived of the dozen ordered thanks to this thread. Will show my choices once they are all here.... At least they are a lot cheaper to build a collection than watches :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH

Robin S said:


> First three have arrived of the dozen ordered thanks to this thread. Will show my choices once they are all here.... At least they are a lot cheaper to build a collection than watches :laugh:


 Depends on the quantity purchased. :yes:


----------



## WRENCH

Bought another, Erofa, Fuliwen.










Fine nib, lovely smooth action. The top/cap is a snap fit and very stiff to remove, which should reduce the occurrence of pocket related accidents. :yes:


----------



## KevG

Another pair arrived while I was away

Yiren Bookworm 675 & Baoer 507 Eight Horses



The Boer is a little scratchy but writes clean enough will probably smooth out with use converter works fine, feels ok posted or not.



The Yiren is a lot smoother with a bit of feedback quite a fine nib, The cap is pretty heavy and I found writing with it posted awkward actually the whole pen is heavy, again the converter works fine. The cap on this is very tight so hopefully it should slow the ink drying out. Few marks on the clip but it looks like stainless so may polish out.



Kev


----------



## WRENCH

@KevG Do you know if it is possible / worthwhile to change the nibs on these pens ?


----------



## SBryantgb

WRENCH said:


> @KevG Do you know if it is possible / worthwhile to change the nibs on these pens ?


 Do you know the size of the nib? as an example the Jinhoa 750 uses a number 6 (if memmory serves me) and they can be changed.

https://www.gouletpens.com/goulet-replacement-nibs/c/121


----------



## WRENCH

SBryantgb said:


> Do you know the size of the nib? as an example the Jinhoa 750 uses a number 6 (if memmory serves me) and they can be changed.
> 
> https://www.gouletpens.com/goulet-replacement-nibs/c/121


 Thank you, appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb

Let us know if you find a nib source in the UK :thumbsup:


----------



## KevG

WRENCH said:


> @KevG Do you know if it is possible / worthwhile to change the nibs on these pens ?


 As has been said if you know the nib size then yes possible, not something I've tried to be honest I've been pretty happy with the Chinese nibs but a lot of the guys on the Fountain Pen Network http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/ do change them for all sorts of different ones.

Kev


----------



## WRENCH

SBryantgb said:


> Let us know if you find a nib source in the UK :thumbsup:


 I will do. :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

SBryantgb said:


> Let us know if you find a nib source in the UK :thumbsup:


 One or two possibilities. Only problem is the nibs are in some cases five times the cost of the pen, and no way of telling if they will fit.

Now there's an interesting pastime, correlating fountain pen nibs and what they will fit, including dimensions and necessary modifications.


----------



## xellos99

WRENCH said:


> One or two possibilities. Only problem is the nibs are in some cases five times the cost of the pen, and no way of telling if they will fit.
> 
> Now there's an interesting pastime, correlating fountain pen nibs and what they will fit, including dimensions and necessary modifications.


 Or get a vintage Pelikan 400NN. Modern Pelikan nibs fit them in budget steel or gold.

Huge near 2 ml capacity, ridiculously reliable piston filler and highly resistant to clogging / drying.

Just one of the best fountain pens ever made, I would rank them above Parker 51 personally.


----------



## WRENCH

xellos99 said:


> Or get a vintage Pelikan 400NN. Modern Pelikan nibs fit them in budget steel or gold.
> 
> Huge near 2 ml capacity, ridiculously reliable piston filler and highly resistant to clogging / drying.
> 
> Just one of the best fountain pens ever made, I would rank them above Parker 51 personally.


 They are rather nice. :yes:


----------



## KevG

xellos99 said:


> Or get a vintage Pelikan 400NN. Modern Pelikan nibs fit them in budget steel or gold.
> 
> Huge near 2 ml capacity, ridiculously reliable piston filler and highly resistant to clogging / drying.
> 
> Just one of the best fountain pens ever made, I would rank them above Parker 51 personally.


 Never seen a Chinese Pelikan though :biggrin:


----------



## xellos99

KevG said:


> Never seen a Chinese Pelikan though :biggrin:


 I will have to make a Euro F pens thread. Old ones from 1950 - 1990, that's all I have really


----------



## SBryantgb

xellos99 said:


> I will have to make a Euro F pens thread. Old ones from 1950 - 1990, that's all I have really


 Yes please :thumbsup:


----------



## KevG

xellos99 said:


> I will have to make a Euro F pens thread. Old ones from 1950 - 1990, that's all I have really


 With you on that all the way. Give a couple of China's a go though you maybe surprised


----------



## xellos99

Left to right : parker 51 x 6. Parker 45 x 3. Parker modern chepos x 2. Visconti Rembrandt. Lamy. Pelikan 800. Pelikan 400. Pelikan 400NN. Pelikan demonstrator M200. Montblanc 149 vintage


----------



## DJH584

Unfortunately your image is not showing and clicking on the link leads to a knives collecting site which states "ACCESS DENIED"


----------



## xellos99

DJH584 said:


> Unfortunately your image is not showing and clicking on the link leads to a knives collecting site which states "ACCESS DENIED"


 Thanks, I will try to fix. Sorry everyone


----------



## xellos99

Working in the post above ?


----------



## SBryantgb

xellos99 said:


> Working in the post above ?


 Yes :thumbsup:


----------



## xellos99

I have another bunch of Parker 51`s in various states of restoration.

Its just when you have so many its hard to get motivated to finish them lol.


----------



## KevG

Working ok now, nice collection. Only got a couple

Waterman



__
https://flic.kr/p/Up7ymo



__
https://flic.kr/p/Up7yLG

and a Romus German made 



__
https://flic.kr/p/RSbMdE



__
https://flic.kr/p/Tboc7w

I have got a Parker Slimfold but it needs a new nib and no photos

Kev


----------



## xellos99

KevG said:


> Working ok now, nice collection. Only got a couple
> 
> Waterman
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Up7ymo
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Up7yLG
> 
> and a Romus German made
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/RSbMdE
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Tboc7w
> 
> I have got a Parker Slimfold but it needs a new nib and no photos
> 
> Kev


 I like both


----------



## WRENCH

My grandfather always made a point of buying the best even though he couldn't really afford it. I remember there being two Waterman 52's, as new in the original boxes that were his stored in my father's drawer, sadly when my dad went into the care home the pens vanished. I remember one like this in particular and was in awe at how beautiful it was.


----------



## Robin S

Still waiting for some, but look what you started with this thread. I'm amazed they can make to this quality and ship them for these prices.

Also bought some homages to Parker 51's as I used one of those in my schooldays, but I felt they were a bit too 'homagey' to include them as it might breach forum rules...



These were my primary writing implements before the new arrivals...


----------



## KevG

I apologise to all for starting this thread and getting you hooked on these Chinese pens, in my defence I couldn't believe it either. Another 3 arrived today pics later.

Jihao 992 Demonstrator, Jihao 500 and Hero JFK special 952

Kev


----------



## WRENCH

KevG said:


> I apologise to all for starting this thread and getting you hooked on these Chinese pens, in my defence I couldn't believe it either. Another 3 arrived today pics later.
> 
> Jihao 992 Demonstrator, Jihao 500 and Hero JFK special 952
> 
> Kev


 I am amazed at how good quality they are. Someone.must be getting "stiffed". My cheapest purchase is by far the best to write with, and the best quality of fit and finish. For less than than £3 ?


----------



## KevG

Lataest 3 arrivals

Jinhao 992 Demonstrator only one I've inked up to now , as always with Jinhao quick flush and away writes just fine wetter than most Chinese but nice and smooth expensive £1.32 including 4 mini cartridge's untried as yet. Last cartridges I bought were £5 Watermans so worth it just for the ink.



Next up Jinhao 500 not inked yet but good looking pen and if it's the sane as my other Jinhao will write as a wet fine. Came with a felt case packet what have you.



.





and finally

The Hero JFK 9215 again uninked yet but fine looking pen



and again with the felt bag thingy

All 3 for under a tenner ridiculous, back to Ali see what else I can find

Kev


----------



## DJH584

Kev

You've got me started now :laugh:

Just ordered the following:

Seller:guangmao 
Hero 9215 Calligraphy Fountain Pen Iridium Medium 1.0mm Nib Point Pen Push in Style Ink Converter
URBAN SERIES Dark red Fountain Pen Stationery Executive Writing ink Pens
JINHAO 159 first Skeleton 18K NIB fountain pen , black resin gold clip pen 
MONTE MOUNT ELEGANT STAINLESS STEEL AND GOLDEN BALLPOINT PEN THIN

All four for £9.19 AND free shipping to boot. At least they'll be easier to hide from SWMBO than watches are.

David


----------



## KevG

DJH584 said:


> Kev
> 
> You've got me started now :laugh:
> 
> Just ordered the following:
> 
> Seller:guangmao
> Hero 9215 Calligraphy Fountain Pen Iridium Medium 1.0mm Nib Point Pen Push in Style Ink Converter
> URBAN SERIES Dark red Fountain Pen Stationery Executive Writing ink Pens
> JINHAO 159 first Skeleton 18K NIB fountain pen , black resin gold clip pen
> MONTE MOUNT ELEGANT STAINLESS STEEL AND GOLDEN BALLPOINT PEN THIN
> 
> All four for £9.19 AND free shipping to boot. At least they'll be easier to hide from SWMBO than watches are.
> 
> David


 I am def going to ask for commision, I can't believe the quality for the price. Pics when they arrive :clap:


----------



## xellos99

1946 Parker 51 Vacumatic.

14K Gold nib.

Just been cleaned and is still like a new pen.


----------



## KevG

Hi xellos99

any idea what nibs will fit my Slimfold, looking to but a breaker to repair what is a good pen other than the nib is totaled.

Kev


----------



## dobra

My Chinese "Parker" 51 arrived today. Seems lighter, but must measure to compare. Piccie on its way......


----------



## KevG

Got another pair on the way from China Lanbitou 286, got to admit to having a couple of Rums when I ordered these so we will see


----------



## SBryantgb

The size of the jinhoa 150 has spoiled me and seems to be the only pens I use now so I've ordered the red (with chrome trim :yes: ) one to go with my orange and white one.... still contemplating the lime green one as well


----------



## KevG

SBryantgb said:


> The size of the jinhoa 150 has spoiled me and seems to be the only pens I use now so I've ordered the red (with chrome trim :yes: ) one to go with my orange and white one.... still contemplating the lime green one as well


 Go for the set you know you want to. Biggest I have is the Mighty Roo and I think that's a bit smaller, I do like it though and it always fires up even when I've not used it for a week or so.Going to ink the Jinhao 500 this weekend see how it goes.

Kev


----------



## WRENCH

KevG said:


> Go for the set you know you want to. Biggest I have is the Mighty Roo and I think that's a bit smaller, I do like it though and it always fires up even when I've not used it for a week or so.Going to ink the Jinhao 500 this weekend see how it goes.
> 
> Kev


 I've got three incoming, can't remember what they are now, so it'll be a surprise, less than a tenner all in though. Plus I went into "The Range" where they have a good selection of different coloured ink.

https://www.therange.co.uk/hobbies-crafts/art-supplies/calligraphy/#page_1


----------



## KevG

WRENCH said:


> I've got three incoming, can't remember what they are now, so it'll be a surprise, less than a tenner all in though. Plus I went into "The Range" where they have a good selection of different coloured ink.
> 
> https://www.therange.co.uk/hobbies-crafts/art-supplies/calligraphy/#page_1


 Some nice colours there might have to try a few, not got into inks....yet


----------



## WRENCH

KevG said:


> Some nice colours there might have to try a few, not got into inks....yet


 I'm really getting into this. Next order is some ink converters, so I can have some ready charged with different colours.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lanxivi®-Jinhao-Metal-Fountain-Converter/dp/B0117HJBMC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1494662611&sr=8-4&keywords=ink+converter


----------



## KevG

Received these yesterday from an old friend Parker 45 set Pen and Pencil boxed and uninked for 25 years, bought as a 40th birthday present



question is doI inkthe pen or not, I have more than enough Chinese pens inked to keep me happy till the next one arrives or leave them pristine.

Kev


----------



## SBryantgb

Best to leave pristine.... although it is very tempting to ink it up and have some fun with it :yes:


----------



## KevG

First inking of the Hero 9215

Nice smooth nib, no scratching little feedback suits me just fine, writes around medium fine, not as wet as Jinhao. Filled with Watermans Black the convertor seems fine filled well no fafing about trying to get a full fill. Fired up straight away after a rinse through. Feels a little back heavy when used posted. Nice weight for a small pen comes in at 16.5cm posted 12.2cm unposted. Solid click to the cap so a chance it won't dry out badly. Overall nice looking understated pen that performs well I am a happy bunny with this one.



Kev


----------



## bridgeman

Even got me started. Hero 901 on its way. Felt really mean as advertised at £2.05 delivered or offers....wangled 10p off to 1.95!

still have a couple of parkers from school days somewhere will have to look them out.they will be 50 years old by now.

in discussion some time ago was told montblanc ink was the good stuff ,never used it and no idea on price per litre,any opinions?


----------



## SBryantgb

Ordered some coloured inks by Waterman, they seem to have good reviews










Thought I'd use this in the red 150 when it arrives :yes:


----------



## KevG

SBryantgb said:


> Ordered some coloured inks by Waterman, they seem to have good reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd use this in the red 150 when it arrives :yes:


 Got a couple of Watermans and they work great in my Chineses The red is good, got some cartridges in this colour. I have Black in bottle and also Inspired Blue nice and wet comes out in a Green/Blue colour, the Blue Mystique is a nice Blue Black All of them perform well.


----------



## WRENCH

SBryantgb said:


> Ordered some coloured inks by Waterman, they seem to have good reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd use this in the red 150 when it arrives :yes:


 That's what I've always used. I've found it to be the best for the money.



KevG said:


> Some nice colours there might have to try a few, not got into inks....yet


 Tried the ink, writes fine but dries in the nib and the pen needs re priming to get it going again.


----------



## Robin S

All pens ordered from China have arrived. I now have these in addition to those shown previously.

Must now stop looking at them on eBay or it's going to get out of hand. It wouldn't be so bad if my handwriting were not so awful....


----------



## KevG

WRENCH said:


> That's what I've always used. I've found it to be the best for the money.
> 
> Tried the ink, writes fine but dries in the nib and the pen needs re priming to get it going again.


 So is it a yay or nay Wrench, I leave some of mine inked for a few days at a time without using them. How bad is the drying? will a dip in water free it up ok?


----------



## WRENCH

KevG said:


> So is it a yay or nay Wrench, I leave some of mine inked for a few days at a time without using them. How bad is the drying? will a dip in water free it up ok?


 I would say no. Two hours and mine had dried up. I've tried it several times, with the same result, so I've ordered up some Waterman's purple. I haven't had any drying problems with Waterman ink, so I'll stick to what I trust.


----------



## KevG

WRENCH said:


> I would say no. Two hours and mine had dried up. I've tried it several times, with the same result, so I've ordered up some Waterman's purple. I haven't had any drying problems with Waterman ink, so I'll stick to what I trust.


 Cheers buddy I'll give it a miss then and stick with Watermans for now. Thanks for testing and the heads up.

Kev


----------



## KevG

Robin S said:


> All pens ordered from China have arrived. I now have these in addition to those shown previously.
> 
> Must now stop looking at them on eBay or it's going to get out of hand. It wouldn't be so bad if my handwriting were not so awful....


 Nice selection, you're getting a good collection together keep it up you know you want to :yes:


----------



## GaryH

Jinhao 992 demonstrators *99p* shipped from a number of eBay "shops". Nice range of colours.

Cheers.

 Gary


----------



## Robin S

GaryH said:


> Jinhao 992 demonstrators *99p* shipped from a number of eBay "shops". Nice range of colours.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Gary


 I just said I wasn't going to look any more. Now look what you made me do !! :blush:


----------



## KevG

Robin S said:


> I just said I wasn't going to look any more. Now look what you made me do !! :blush:


 How many? I've ordered 3 Blue/Green/Coffee + x750 Chessboard. Damn overspent by £0.12 :laugh:

Kev


----------



## Robin S

KevG said:


> How many? I've ordered 3 Blue/Green/Coffee + x750 Chessboard. Damn overspent by £0.12 :laugh:
> 
> Kev


 I was very restrained, just the Coffee and Black.


----------



## Fitz666

KevG said:


> How many? I've ordered 3 Blue/Green/Coffee + x750 Chessboard. Damn overspent by £0.12 :laugh:
> 
> Kev


 I am using the x750 Chessboard just now, really quite impressed with these!!


----------



## SBryantgb

Dam I wish hadn't looked.... just order a six pack :yes:


----------



## KevG

Fitz666 said:


> I am using the x750 Chessboard just now, really quite impressed with these!!


 I do like the x750 and been hanging my nose on a Chessboard for a bit. Was going to have 5 demonstrators as I've got a clear then saw the Chessboard and removed 2 from the basket only intended to spend a fiver but the Chessboard was a bit more, so 12p out of my next weeks spending money


----------



## Robin S

KevG said:


> I do like the x750 and been hanging my nose on a Chessboard for a bit. Was going to have 5 demonstrators as I've got a clear then saw the Chessboard and removed 2 from the basket only intended to spend a fiver but the Chessboard was a bit more, so 12p out of my next weeks spending money


 You woz robbed! :yes: . Intrigued I looked up the Chessboard yesterday, liked what I saw and bought for £2.07.


----------



## KevG

Robin S said:


> You woz robbed! :yes: . Intrigued I looked up the Chessboard yesterday, liked what I saw and bought for £2.07.


 You're right mine was £2.15... strongly worded letter needed I think....with a Chinese fountain pen of course :bash:


----------



## WRENCH

Another one in. Baoer 507 whopping £2.89.

What about journals ?

Here's my favorite.


----------



## Robin S

I just ordered one of these, a bit expensive at nearly £4...


----------



## WRENCH

Anyone brave enough ?


----------



## DJH584

DJH584 said:


> Kev
> 
> You've got me started now :laugh:
> 
> Just ordered the following:
> 
> Seller:guangmao
> Hero 9215 Calligraphy Fountain Pen Iridium Medium 1.0mm Nib Point Pen Push in Style Ink Converter
> URBAN SERIES Dark red Fountain Pen Stationery Executive Writing ink Pens
> JINHAO 159 first Skeleton 18K NIB fountain pen , black resin gold clip pen
> MONTE MOUNT ELEGANT STAINLESS STEEL AND GOLDEN BALLPOINT PEN THIN
> 
> All four for £9.19 AND free shipping to boot. At least they'll be easier to hide from SWMBO than watches are.
> 
> David


 Well four items arrived at my house yesterday - here's a picture of three of them:










Sorry about the size of these - still getting to grips with the Nikon D70s, shooting in RAW and using Adobe PSE11.

Now the observant amongst you will see from my own quoted post that I ordered FOUR pens. The one that is missing is the Jinhao 159 as per this link

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luxury-stationery-JINHAO-159-first-Skeleton-18K-NIB-fountain-pen-black-resin-gold-clip-pen-office/32712231803.html

What I received was this:










Needless to say that I am not amused and a message has been sent to the seller asking for an explanation. If the seller doesn't reply within a couple of days then I will have to open a dispute.

David


----------



## KevG

Well here we are again the 2 Lanbitou have arrived, these are the ones I ordered after a drop of rum.



Not half bad though the Chinese writing may get to me



the 238 is nicely finished but a little lively comes with 3 nibs 2 calligraphy 1 fitted and a medium/fine, converter took a full load after a rinse and it writes ok, think I'll switch the nib, or not be good to practise with. Nice dragon clip.



Thr 751 I like this looks a bit classy, decent finish and feels ok when writing, fine nib has a bit of scratchiness but nothing severe and writes well. Both have effective converters this one has a ball bearing in it to break the surface tension. again 3 nibs but this time 2 plain and 1 calligraphy. Plain fitted. I can see this one getting a fair amount of use.



Kev


----------



## DJH584

@KevG

Kev a question about these nibs. Are they really supposed to be bent at the tips? All the ones I used in school from broad to fine and italic always used to be straight.

David


----------



## KevG

DJH584 said:


> @KevG
> 
> Kev a question about these nibs. Are they really supposed to be bent at the tips? All the ones I used in school from broad to fine and italic always used to be straight.
> 
> David


 Hi

Yes they're for calligraphy you use them differently to an ordinary nib. You can make thick letters using the flat or thin using the tip. I've got no experience of it but I'm going to have a crack at some fancy writing like they did in the monasteries way back.More like painting really I suppose.


----------



## KevG

So this one arrived a week or so back X750 checker board for which I overpaid by £0.08. anyhow pen is absolutely fine as expected. Inked it with some Diamine Imperial Purple and it seems a little less wet than with Watermans. I tried this in 1 of the Jihao demonstrators and noticed the same thing so presume it's the ink. No problemnice and smooth no skipping and starts straight up. Another good un



Kev


----------



## ZenArcade

You seem to have a nice collection, is there any that you recommend? I have tried a few Chinese fountain pens (I think Baor or something like that was the last I used) and my experience was on first use the nib felt fine, wet and the ink flowed reasonably well in fact I was quite impressed considering the price. The pen itself felt a little flimsy but only to be expected. Within a short time the phrase "You get what you pay for" Hit home. I use a fountain pen quite a bit for work and found it leaked frequently, it became quite quickly quite scratchy to write with and frequently dried up. In short, no end of problems my £10 Lamy was a much more reliable pen and one I really would recommend to any starter with fountain pens. I know its harsh to compare but when I look at my Visconti which is a pleasure to write with even after a long absence I was pretty disappointed with Chinese pens.

Some of the designs on the pens posted here are pretty nice so if there are some good quality Chinese pens out there I would love to pick one up.


----------



## WRENCH

ZenArcade said:


> Some of the designs on the pens posted here are pretty nice so if there are some good quality Chinese pens out there I would love to pick one up.


 I've got a few but this, (Baoer 507) has proved to be the best of the bunch.










The grip looks a bit naff.










It came with a fine nib, writes very smooth, doesn't leak, but it did dry up with the ink I used initially. I now use Waterman ink, and the problem has disappeared. It cost £1.99 inc delivery. Used daily for a fair bit of writing, and has been doing so for a couple of months without any issues. Luck possibly has got quite a bit to do with this though. I bought a couple of more expensive Baoer's as gifts, one was great the other wasn't. The poor one had a bad nib.


----------



## KevG

Well I've had no problems with any of my Jinhao, to be honest I've not had any Chinese pen leak on m, not to say they won't over several years.The X450 and 750 are pretty big pens and quite hefty, I use a Jinhao 599 and a 992 demonstrator at work but admit I really don't use any pen much foe work mostly PC.Possibly a step up try Picasso they are really good and well thought of. for me if you want a pen that will easily equal a Waterman or Parker this would be it in whatever colouring you fancy



Cost between £14 unboxed to £30 with a really posh box.Like Wrench says the Baoer 507 is a really good pen at a stupid price, the grip works well but doesn't do anything for the look.

If you do get any Chinese pen stick with the converter rather than cartridges they're very good and I have heard that not all universal cartridges fit too well.

Kev


----------



## Bob Sheruncle

I decided to buy one of the Jinhao x450 pens for the sum total of £3.98. I could have made an offer, but flipping heck it seemed rude to do that at this price.

It arrived in less than a week, postage was free, and I cannot believe how good it is!



First time posting a picture using flikr, so I hope this works


----------



## KevG

Bob Sheruncle said:


> I decided to buy one of the Jinhao x450 pens for the sum total of £3.98. I could have made an offer, but flipping heck it seemed rude to do that at this price.
> 
> It arrived in less than a week, postage was free, and I cannot believe how good it is!
> 
> 
> 
> First time posting a picture using flikr, so I hope this works


 Like the colour, the pic worked fine Flikr is pretty good once you get the hang of it. Great pens the X450 :thumbsup:

Kev


----------



## Hussle

I stupidly started reading this thread out of curiousity.............yes you can guess what happened! 2 jinhao on the way, x750 & x450.

To be fair they are for my 15 year old son, who has a thing for fountain pens. I may keep one, the checkerboard one!


----------



## Bob Sheruncle

Hussle said:


> I stupidly started reading this thread out of curiousity.............yes you can guess what happened! 2 jinhao on the way, x750 & x450.
> 
> To be fair they are for my 15 year old son, who has a thing for fountain pens. I may keep one, the checkerboard one!


 That's exactly what happened to me. :bash:


----------



## KevG

Hussle said:


> I stupidly started reading this thread out of curiousity.............yes you can guess what happened! 2 jinhao on the way, x750 & x450.
> 
> To be fair they are for my 15 year old son, who has a thing for fountain pens. I may keep one, the checkerboard one!





Bob Sheruncle said:


> That's exactly what happened to me. :bash:


 Sorry about that ,,,,, keep having to say that  still they are good and you sure get some looks when you pull one out at work when every body else is on a Bic



Kev


----------



## Hussle

Yey!! they arrived today, really lovely pens, esp the X750 checkerboard one, the X450 is sooo comfortable to hold and is in a lovely blue colour with a swirl. Well wrapped including 4 ink cartridges and the Jinhao ink sucky up things and postage all for less than a tenner!!

Can't wait to give them to my son when he's home from school, well one of them! I'm resisting the urge to fill them and write squiggles all over a pad.


----------



## vinn

for the writing, which ink do you use?


----------



## Hussle

I haven't decided yet, the cartridges that came with it are blue so won't be used.


----------



## bowie

just received one of these great feel nice writer.not my picture nicked from the web.


----------



## KevG

Very nice like the chain mail effect and a dragon clip.

Kev


----------



## Goridar

DJH584 said:


> Well four items arrived at my house yesterday - here's a picture of three of them:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the size of these - still getting to grips with the Nikon D70s, shooting in RAW and using Adobe PSE11.
> 
> Now the observant amongst you will see from my own quoted post that I ordered FOUR pens. The one that is missing is the Jinhao 159 as per this link
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luxury-stationery-JINHAO-159-first-Skeleton-18K-NIB-fountain-pen-black-resin-gold-clip-pen-office/32712231803.html
> 
> What I received was this:
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say that I am not amused and a message has been sent to the seller asking for an explanation. If the seller doesn't reply within a couple of days then I will have to open a dispute.
> 
> David


 They are called a fude nib and are used for Japanese calligraphy.


----------



## KevG

Latest x450 has landed just can't leave these alone, same as thee others works beautifully straight out the pack.



Kev


----------



## KevG

DJH584 said:


> Well four items arrived at my house yesterday - here's a picture of three of them:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the size of these - still getting to grips with the Nikon D70s, shooting in RAW and using Adobe PSE11.
> 
> Now the observant amongst you will see from my own quoted post that I ordered FOUR pens. The one that is missing is the Jinhao 159 as per this link
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luxury-stationery-JINHAO-159-first-Skeleton-18K-NIB-fountain-pen-black-resin-gold-clip-pen-office/32712231803.html
> 
> What I received was this:
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say that I am not amused and a message has been sent to the seller asking for an explanation. If the seller doesn't reply within a couple of days then I will have to open a dispute.
> 
> David


 Hi David

Did you get anywhere with your complaint on these or have you had to go to a dispute?

Kev


----------



## DJH584

Hello Kev

I didn't pursue it any further as I didn't think it worthwhile for the sake of a pound. However it will make me more cautious when shopping on Ali in the future.

Regards

David


----------



## mel

Wish I'd bypassed this topic - - 

How easy was AliExpress to buy from?


----------



## bowie

I asked for a white one and received this


----------



## SBryantgb

mel said:


> Wish I'd bypassed this topic - -
> 
> How easy was AliExpress to buy from?


 As easy as Amazon :thumbsup: . Slightly longer delivery though.


----------



## Hussle

I got mine from a UK seller, 2 pens for less than a tenner and got them in two days.


----------



## KevG

mel said:


> Wish I'd bypassed this topic - -
> 
> How easy was AliExpress to buy from?


 Dead easy, can be a while delivery though. Dispute procedure is excellent far better the EBay/paypal. Used it twice in probably 5 years sorted in days.

Kev

.


----------



## WRENCH

Anyone bought anything new and interesting recently ?

I've been using my Boaer by choice for months now with Waterman ink, and it has been flawless. I'll see if I can get something new for Christmas, any suggestions ?


----------



## KevG

WRENCH said:


> Anyone bought anything new and interesting recently ?
> 
> I've been using my Boaer by choice for months now with Waterman ink, and it has been flawless. I'll see if I can get something new for Christmas, any suggestions ?


 Not bought anything for a while getting finger ache with the ol Arthur so not writing much, when I have, been using the Picasso, good range if you fancy a chrissy present.



Kev


----------



## WRENCH

Decided I really required something gaudy, so I got this, complete with red dragon's eyes,










Well made and despite it's appearance, easy and comfortable to write with. Usual smooth action too. Just need to get a matching "pimp stick".


----------



## Andy300

Ooooo .. I like pens :thumbsup: .. though mainly the drawing type (got LOADS!) .. I did have a doodle with a "dip and scratch" ink pen with some old Indian ink that was in a jam jar in the garage a while ago :laugh: which I really liked the feel of, so might pursue that when I have more time :yes:










Do you guys do any calligraphy with these pens ? .. that's something else I've always wanted to try rather than just messing about :whistling:


----------



## WRENCH

Andy300 said:


> Ooooo .. I like pens :thumbsup: .. though mainly the drawing type (got LOADS!) .. I did have a doodle with a "dip and scratch" ink pen with some old Indian ink that was in a jam jar in the garage a while ago :laugh: which I really liked the feel of, so might pursue that when I have more time :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys do any calligraphy with these pens ? .. that's something else I've always wanted to try rather than just messing about :whistling:


 Did you do the drawing ?

I got my wife a couple of these Chinese pens for calligraphy, once we've got the spare room cleared after moving, I'll let you know how they work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy300

WRENCH said:


> Did you do the drawing ?
> 
> I got my wife a couple of these Chinese pens for calligraphy, once we've got the spare room cleared after moving, I'll let you know how they work. :thumbsup:


 Cheers :thumbsup: .. I quite fancy a go at fancy writing

Yes I did the sketch at work in my lunch break actually on a piece of printer paper :laugh: .. I just googled the Joker or summut like that and copied it from the screen .. the ink pen was surprisingly satisfying to use


----------



## bowie

Andy300 said:


> Ooooo .. I like pens :thumbsup: .. though mainly the drawing type (got LOADS!) .. I did have a doodle with a "dip and scratch" ink pen with some old Indian ink that was in a jam jar in the garage a while ago :laugh: which I really liked the feel of, so might pursue that when I have more time :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys do any calligraphy with these pens ? .. that's something else I've always wanted to try rather than just messing about :whistling:


 You have some good skill there do you do any orders for other drawings would like a Bowie one as Aladin sane and one of my mx5 car and how much, please.


----------



## Andy300

bowie said:


> You have some good skill there do you do any orders for other drawings would like a Bowie one as Aladin sane and one of my mx5 car and how much, please.


 Thanks for the kind comment  ... I don't really get enough time these days to draw unfortunately (this was just a bored doodle I did because I found an ink pen at work :laugh: ) so I wouldn't feel confident enough to draw for money to be honest :blush: .. I think its something I will pick up when I slow down a bit :wink:


----------



## WRENCH

Not a fountain pen, but this is my latest. Took about two months on the slow boat from China, but @ under £4, worth the wait. Well made and easy to use. Twist to retract the nib etc.


----------



## Garry

I love fountain pens and have a number of Chinese ones - great vfm.

My absolute go to pen is a Hero 100 with a 14k nib. (Their take on the Parker 51). Quite expensive for a Chinese fp @ circa £35 ordered direct. However, you can see why once used. I even pick it up over and above my Waterman Carene. I mainly use Diamine inks which seem very resistant to clogging the pens and drying out in the nibs.


----------



## Garry

Just bought two more Chinese FP's

Wing Sung 601 - another take on the P51. This is a vacumatic, excellent build and works really well.

The other is a Wing Sung 698 piston filler. Again, excellent pen where the nib required no fettling out of the box.

I love these things to be honest.


----------



## WRENCH

This is my favourite. It came with a fine nib, and the quality, for the price, is superp. Some of mine have been a bit of a hit of mis, usually down to nib quality, but I've managed to fix the problem.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lanxivi-Fuliwen-Fountain-Celluloid-Corrugated/dp/B00OUZH3NI


----------



## Garry

I agree,

The only issues you "may" have is the nibs on occasion. However, (probably as you) I very quickly learnt to make adjustments on the tines and or, using micromesh etc.

To be honest, I've had a number of expensive western pens, where the nib has left a lot to be desired as well.

The beauty of these is that you can build an extensive collection for very little money.


----------



## WRENCH

Garry said:


> The﻿ beauty o﻿f these is that y﻿ou can build a﻿n extensive coll﻿ection for very l﻿ittle m﻿oney﻿.﻿


 Hmm, that could be my "downfall", I think I'm up to 20+. The roller ball pens are also excellent, I've got a box full of them as well.


----------



## Garry

WRENCH said:


> Hmm, that could be my "downfall", I think I'm up to 20+. The roller ball pens are also excellent, I've got a box full of them as well.


 Have you tried a Hero 7022?

Their take on a Duofold. Probably one of the best Chinese pens I've ever bought. The build / f&f for the price is actually quite mind boggling. I like them so much I bought three!!


----------



## WRENCH

Garry said:


> Have you tried a Hero﻿﻿ 702﻿2?﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿
> 
> Their take on a Duofold. Probably one of the best Chinese pens I've ever bought. The build / f&f for the price is actually quite mind boggling. I like them so much I bought three!!


 Just ordered one. :bash:


----------



## Garry

WRENCH said:


> Just ordered one. :bash:


 Naughty boy you.

Did you go for this one? (the correct one) - I've seen others marked 7022 which are not the ones I mean.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERO-Pens-7022-Fountain-Pen-Lacquered-Black-Barrel-Chromed-Trims-Duotone-Nib-NEW/391514570492?hash=item5b28163efc:g:ENcAAMXQQANRFThz:rk:15f:0

Let me know what you think when it arrives.


----------



## WRENCH

Garry said:


> Naughty boy you.
> 
> Did you go for this one? (the correct one) - I've seen others marked 7022 which are not the ones I mean.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERO-Pens-7022-Fountain-Pen-Lacquered-Black-Barrel-Chromed-Trims-Duotone-Nib-NEW/391514570492?hash=item5b28163efc:g:ENcAAMXQQANRFThz:rk:15f:0
> 
> Let me know what you think when it arrives.


 Yes, that one. I also ordered one of the £0.99 ones as well, to see how good/bad they are. Both should arrive late February.


----------



## Garry

Nice one,

Glad you went for the right one mate. I'm sure you'll be impressed. Shame about the delivery times though.


----------



## WRENCH

Garry said:


> Nice one,
> 
> Glad you went for the right one mate. I'm sure you'll be impressed. Shame about the delivery times though.


 Well the £0.99 one arrived today and surprisingly it is very good. Slim and writes incredibly smooth. The ink converter is a bit suspect, so we shall see how things progress. I've got a bit of writing to do tomorrow, so it's fully loaded, and ready to go.


----------



## WRENCH

I lost my ugly brass Dragon pen so I ordered a 'Porcelain ' replacement. Ordered on Friday, quoted delivery mid to late May, and it arrived today, Inc post £3.99. How does that work ?










Writes nice and smooth too.


----------



## JoT

I had a small collection of Parker fountain pens including one for daily use. As time went on I found I was using a pen less frequently so sold them all on Ebay. When I need a pen I now use medium nib Pilot V Pen permanent ink disposable fountain pens, not pretty but write well, ink flows well with no blotting and a good reservoir. I still miss my old fountain pens but these are so much more convenient.


----------



## WRENCH

I use a cheap Kaweco Sport.


----------



## JayDeep

... and really upgraded my collection. Here's what I've got, minus a few I'm likely giving away to coworkers.


----------



## chas g

@JayDeep very nice. I used to have a lot of Parker fountain pens but they seem to have disappeared. I just have this lovely blue enamelled "Waterman" pen now. There is something special and personal about a nice pen.


----------



## JayDeep

chas g said:


> @JayDeep very nice. I used to have a lot of Parker fountain pens but they seem to have disappeared. I just have this lovely blue enamelled "Waterman" pen now. There is something special and personal about a nice pen.
> 
> View attachment 55781


 This is beautiful!!!


----------



## scottswatches

I used to like a nice pen, but then I used to do some work in Africa and taking an expensive Montblanc pen there just seemed crass (even if the pen was a gift from Emirates)

Now I prefer using a pencil, and treated myself to a 9k gold Yard-o-led. I think I paid less than melt weight for it, certainly under £100. And I no longer visit Africa, so I have no issue about looking flash! :laugh:


----------



## Always"watching"

I have posted in the past about pens, and I love them. So thanks, @JayDeep, for this thread. I have collected a few pens over the years, and I now regularly use a fountain pen once again, having previously used one many years ago at school and university. I note that in this thread, ball-pens are featured, and I reckon that these will become increasingly collectible over the years. Your preference for using a pencil is also interesting, Scott @scottswatches, as I have recently discovered that pencil is the most long-lasting writing medium available, remaining legible for a very long period of time (barring it being rubbed out with an eraser, of course).


----------



## tall_tim

I love the idea of having a nice pen, but as I use mine 80% of the time in wet muddy fields, and need to mark up borehole logs - I use a Lamy 3 in 1 pen (red and blue ball point plus 5mm pencil).

I also had great intentions of turning my own pens when time allows - unfortunately I've had the lathe for ~5 years and time has yet allowed anything other than simple rolling pins!


----------



## jsud2002

I carry 1 pen with me at all times in a pouch on the back of my wheelchair









It advertises the charity that I volunteer at , not a very good looking pen but it does the job and it writes beautifully

I also have a very special pen I received a few years ago for Christmas and this one stays on my desk in the man cave









This one is a Parker rollerball and is the smoothest pen to write with that I have used . It never leaves the house as I do not want to risk losing it .

I have tried fountain pens in the past but could never write with them , blotchy ink all over the paper .


----------



## champ

I have had a few vintage fountain pens which i mostly used when writing letters to fishing friends.A couple of nice Parkers and my favourite, a Swan Silver Snakeskin fountain pen.I gave this one to a friend at one our get togethers as he would use it a lot more than i did.It was a pleasure to see his surprise and joy at my gift!.


----------



## Always"watching"

In connection with turning your own pens, dear @tall_tim (and anyone else interested in this), I wonder if you have had a look at the impressive efforts of @pauluspaolo in the non-watch projects section of the Forum; he has produced some very nice pens in turned brass.


----------



## tall_tim

Always said:


> In connection with turning your own pens, dear @tall_tim (and anyone else interested in this), I wonder if you have had a look at the impressive efforts of @pauluspaolo in the non-watch projects section of the Forum; he has produced some very nice pens in turned brass.


 I'm not sure I have - will take a look now! Thanks!


----------



## Bobby123

Only really recently started getting "into" pens. I got given a Cross pen with my initials as a leaving present from my first real job (had only been there 6 months!). Found it again not so long ago a bit damaged and treated myself to a new one. Both Cross rollerballs. With a recent watch purchase, my wife got a free fountain pen - it's only a Hugo Boss one so not a big pen name, but I haven't used a fountain pen since I was about 12. Looking forward to getting some ink for it and giving it a whirl!


----------



## JayDeep

WRENCH said:


> Not a fountain pen, but this is my latest. Took about two months on the slow boat from China, but @ under £4, worth the wait. Well made and easy to use. Twist to retract the nib etc.


 What is it or where did you get it?


----------



## WRENCH

JayDeep said:


> What is it or where did you get it?


 Some cheap Chinese thing I found at random off Amazon.


----------



## Always"watching"

The Chinese actually make some really nice cheap fountain pens and Jinhao is a brand name worth considering for an inexpensive decently made fountain pen that works well. It annoys me that certain well-known fountain pen brands do not include a convertor for use with bottled ink when you buy the pen; this is usually not the case with Jinhao, however, making their pens even greater value for money.


----------



## JayDeep

Always said:


> The Chinese actually make some really nice cheap fountain pens and Jinhao is a brand name worth considering for an inexpensive decently made fountain pen that works well. It annoys me that certain well-known fountain pen brands do not include a convertor for use with bottled ink when you buy the pen; this is usually not the case with Jinhao, however, making their pens even greater value for money.


 I've got a couple Jinhao fountain pens actually. I agree with you about the converters, but, honestly, I just but prefilled ink cartridges and use them instead. Way easier, because u don't give a rats arse what the ink itself is.


----------



## Always"watching"

I know what you mean, dear @JayDeep. I do admit that I use cartridges in my inexpensive fountain pens; for regular use, they are just so convenient. Still, it's nice to have the option to use bottled ink ready to hand without having to purchase a convertor separately.


----------



## JayDeep

Always said:


> I know what you mean, dear @JayDeep. I do admit that I use cartridges in my inexpensive fountain pens; for regular use, they are just so convenient. Still, it's nice to have the option to use bottled ink ready to hand without having to purchase a convertor separately.


 100% agreed.

I've recently gone a bit pen mad! For some reason I seem to really like the overpriced Montblanc roller ball and ballpoint. I need to try a Montegrappa still. Heard great things and like a lot of them.


----------



## Biker

I am having a constant struggle with pens, I work for a charity which involves me writing Condolence Cards, but I constantly get cramp and my writing is appalling. I need to find a pen which will help my hand to stop cramping, I would use a fountain pen, but it tends to bleed on the card.


----------



## spinynorman

I was given this fountain pen and ballpoint set as a 10 year long service award with IBM. It was considerably more than I got for 25 years. There's no maker's name anywhere and they are really too heavy to have in a jacket inside pocket. The ballpoint takes a Schmidt P900 refill, so I originally thought they might be Schmidt pens, but now I doubt it.









The fountain pen has a nicely engraved nib.


----------



## Brand New Day

Always"watching" said:


> I know what you mean, dear @JayDeep. I do admit that I use cartridges in my inexpensive fountain pens; for regular use, they are just so convenient. Still, it's nice to have the option to use bottled ink ready to hand without having to purchase a convertor separately.


I rarely bother with converters. I have some large syringes and I use them to refill empty cartridges. They hold more ink than a converter and it's generally just easier.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

> I've recently gone a bit pen mad! For some reason I seem to really like the overpriced Montblanc roller ball and ballpoint. I need to try a Montegrappa still. Heard great things and like a lot of them.


I see Sylvester Stallone has 'designed' ( and I use the word very loosely) several Montegrappa abominations... even uses one in the film 'The Expendables 2'. Having said that, apart from the laughably ludicrous size of the monstrosities, I expect they actually write quite nicely.


----------



## Brand New Day

Those are pretty typical Montegrappa designs. They have some hideously ugly and wildly expensive pens.


----------

